# Live from ATA 2015



## long4mtns

A teaser for those looking for pics. Will try to update throughout the next few days.


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## Dieselmathews

Man I should be there lol.


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## lachypetersen22

Can u buy stuff at the Ata show


----------



## lachypetersen22

It's my dream to go there when im older.


----------



## t_bone1889

subscribed!

You are not going to replace that Vector turbo aren't you?


----------



## Putt4Doe

t_bone1889 said:


> subscribed!
> 
> You are not going to replace that Vector turbo aren't you?


Currently talking him into it


----------



## long4mtns

It's prob gonna happen.


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## Red Eye 81

long4mtns said:


>


Needs to straighten his bow arm some, and the draw length looks a little long.......:tongue:


----------



## long4mtns

Taya Kyle. Chris Kyle's wife. #americansniper


----------



## long4mtns

Nate Hosie and Taya Kyle


----------



## long4mtns

Tyler Farr


----------



## cycler2014

Is the ATA open to the public? Can I find a schedule for these trade shows online? Obviously a newbie here.


----------



## K&K

cycler2014 said:


> Is the ATA open to the public? Can I find a schedule for these trade shows online? Obviously a newbie here.


No it isn't


----------



## Jester1023

I live 25 minutes away and can't get in. Someday...some...day.


----------



## deadduck357

Please get pics of the new Bowtech, Diamond, and PSE bows. Also pics of any new Octane accessories. Thank you.


----------



## Roo223

Red Eye 81 said:


> Needs to straighten his bow arm some, and the draw length looks a little long.......:tongue:


Not if he straitens his bow arm


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Tagged for later


----------



## Digital Dave

Thanks, will be watching. ... And cool to see Taya Kyle there. Seen the movie American Sniper, it's not a bad movie, but pretty messed up story.


----------



## frog gigger

Be waiting for the New Breed pic and specs.


----------



## Ryjax

In for the pics


----------



## lachypetersen22

Bear archery pics plz


----------



## long4mtns

Will work on getting other pics from various manufacturers.


----------



## long4mtns

Elite!


----------



## taylormade820

More pictures please!


----------



## BP1992

Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## X-file

long4mtns said:


> Elite!


Why does it look like split limbs next to the victory with elite stabs on them?


----------



## acesup

just 2 bows next to each other


----------



## X-file

Must just be an optical illusion


----------



## bowtech2006

Tagged


----------



## aebennett

Thanks for the pics. I wish I knew someone to get in cause I am just north of downtown. I would come down with the 72 hour flu all the sudden. I am anxious to see some of the new accessories to come out this year.


----------



## Kansas Kid

lachypetersen22 said:


> Can u buy stuff at the Ata show



usually not. the majority of the manufacturers go from show to show during this time of year, so they want to take it all with them when they leave. never hurts to ask though


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## lachypetersen22

Kansas Kid said:


> usually not. the majority of the manufacturers go from show to show during this time of year, so they want to take it all with them when they leave. never hurts to ask though



Thanks


----------



## Putt4Doe

Monster buck selfies at ata2015


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

Thanks for the pics...Hopefully ya get some pics of the new Athens bows! Enjoy the show!


----------



## bonecollector66

tag


----------



## MDCII

Keep em coming!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Thanks for the pics man!


----------



## long4mtns

ATA HH and Tyler Farr


----------



## frog gigger

Can you imagine it now if it were open to the public?


----------



## rattlinman

tagged


----------



## iheart archery

Tagged


----------



## LuketheDrifter

The guy in the red flannel shirt is my archery dealer, what's the chances


----------



## ridgehunter70

frog gigger said:


> Can you imagine it now if it were open to the public?


May as well be. Ill bet that over half dont even own a archery shop. I know the shops can bring a guest but I know of several personally that has weaseled their way in and im sure theres a lot more.


----------



## eggbom

Carter Enterprises also there?


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tagged


----------



## turkeysroost

long4mtns said:


> Taya Kyle. Chris Kyle's wife. #americansniper


If anyone has not read Kyle's book yet I can't recommend it highly enough. It's a must read


----------



## frog gigger

ridgehunter70 said:


> May as well be. Ill bet that over half dont even own a archery shop. I know the shops can bring a guest but I know of several personally that has weaseled their way in and im sure theres a lot more.


 You see the crowd shoulder to shoulder, you know of some that don't belong there, and yet you think the public should be there. lain:


----------



## ridgehunter70

frog gigger said:


> You see the crowd shoulder to shoulder, you know of some that don't belong there, and yet you think the public should be there. lain:


Never said I thought the public should be there. My post was how a lot take advantage of the situation. About going when they are not a dealer or using someone elses tickets.


----------



## hdroadglide

I have no issues with a trade show being for "trade representatives" only. These vendors spend a ton of coin on their booths, transportation, etc. Ever see what the convention hall unions charge to plug in a power cord? I trust my pro shop to get the information that I need along with the reviews on here. I cannot imagine how overwhelmed the staff for the manufactures would be if every archer was allowed in. I myself have worked booths at trade shows. It is bad enough dealing with those actually looking to buy let alone answering questions from those with just a need for information. Keep up the good work. I appreciate the videos and pictures.


----------



## long4mtns

New First Lite


----------



## thetruth35

LuketheDrifter said:


> The guy in the red flannel shirt is my archery dealer, what's the chances


I thought that was Matt....was at his shop yesterday


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Love First Lite (is that a broken zipper on the coat)? 
Awesome gear that really supports the military.


----------



## crtnyingrsll

Following!


----------



## enkriss

4IDARCHER said:


> Love First Lite (is that a broken zipper on the coat)?
> Awesome gear that really supports the military.


That's a double zipper. See the 2 zipper tabs


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

4IDARCHER said:


> Love First Lite (is that a broken zipper on the coat)?
> Awesome gear that really supports the military.


Yep it sure is.....I had to send one back because of the same issue, hell, that might be mine.....LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> They did replace it, and the new Jacket is fine!
Creeks


----------



## t_bone1889

tagged


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

enkriss said:


> That's a double zipper. See the 2 zipper tabs


I have the Sanctuary Jacket, and it's not a double zipper.....<< If that is the sanctuary Jacket!, and it looks to be.


----------



## enkriss

Creeks N Ridges said:


> I have the Sanctuary Jacket, and it's not a double zipper.....<< If that is the sanctuary Jacket!


Maybe it's a new jacket or they updated it for 2015?


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

enkriss said:


> Maybe it's a new jacket or they updated it for 2015?
> 
> View attachment 2127752


Anything is possible, Yes....But I have the 2015 Sanctuary Jacket....and unless i"ve been missing something it only has the one zipper.....


----------



## ScottyE

Is the new sitka gear pattern released yet?


----------



## rodney482




----------



## rodney482




----------



## long4mtns




----------



## Creeks N Ridges

ScottyE said:


> Is the new sitka gear pattern released yet?


I've heard there showing it today, but won't be released until June 2015


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Digital Dave said:


> Thanks, will be watching. ... And cool to see Taya Kyle there. Seen the movie American Sniper, it's not a bad movie, but pretty messed up story.


Great book. Wondering how you saw the movie? It's not out for another week.


----------



## 22jdub

bowhuntermitch said:


> Great book. Wondering how you saw the movie? It's not out for another week.


It came out in select cities on Christmas day


----------



## long4mtns

Crowd anxiously awaiting Bowtech announcement.


----------



## z28melissa

rodney482 said:


>


I see a DCAP stab :wink: thanks all for posting pics... nice to sit in my warm office and still see the ATA goodies!!


----------



## mhill

long4mtns said:


> Crowd anxiously awaiting Bowtech announcement.


ooooooo keep us posted!! :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## NJ Predator

long4mtns said:


> Will work on getting other pics from various manufacturers.


Very interesting looking bow


----------



## TxSportsman

rodney482 said:


>


Awesome Rodney! Can't wait to hear some reviews


----------



## Digital Dave

bowhuntermitch said:


> Great book. Wondering how you saw the movie? It's not out for another week.


Watched it on youtubeonfire.com the other day. ... though some movies posted on there are not very good quality at first, but sooner or later a good copy of it is put up. I watched the HD version, but that was in two parts. The one on there now is not as sharp. ... Best to look in the HD section though.


----------



## long4mtns

Jim Burnworth introducing new Bowtechs.


----------



## long4mtns

Eva Shockey introducing her new signature now.


----------



## Stab

long4mtns said:


> New First Lite


That's sharp!!!!!


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Where can we watch and find out what bowtech has released?!


----------



## mdewitt71

Bowtech Carbon Icon.... Carbon riser with powershift tech.


----------



## falconduke

Tagged


----------



## DeanH

Is the carbon riser a new type too or just the knight riser with powershift cams ?


----------



## DeanH

Nvm just saw the bowtech mail. Its just new cams. Still same riser


----------



## BowHuntnKY

rodney482 said:


>


Outstanding! ! Very nice


----------



## mdewitt71

DeanH said:


> Is the carbon riser a new type too or just the knight riser with powershift cams ?


old parts... new cams. 
I am not impressed......but, some will love it.


----------



## mhill

bowtech has 2 new bows on their website. 

Carbon Icon, basically the carbon knight with a new binary cams design with the powershift tech. 
Eva Shockey Series, Top of the line womens bow, - ODB cams flex guard, the works. 332 ibo @ 60 pounds.


----------



## lachypetersen22

Bear Archery pics


----------



## shiftydog

BowHuntnKY said:


> Outstanding! ! Very nice


That is a pretty bow. Love a white riser. Don't own one. Hmmmm.


----------



## huckfinn38

rodney482 said:


>


Rodney, yalls bows are sexy this year. Nice job.


----------



## Bowtechforlife

Disappointed in bowtech this year. They know we want a carbon center pivot but I think they are just pacing themselves so they can release something good each year


----------



## mdewitt71

So far it looks like Athens has the "Sweetest" looking new bow release....
I am not a fan of Athens.... but, these look really really good this year. :darkbeer:


----------



## Mil6161

Any new broadheads for us broadhead junkies?


----------



## tack09

We need a shot of the new Rage.


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer

Would love to see some new 3-D targets


----------



## Flat Tire

Any body at the show needs to go by the "First Lite" booth and give them a hug, one their boys got in a car wreck last sunday and they need our support. 
http://www.mtexpress.com/news/blain...cle_d5da2e48-95ee-11e4-baed-333df598cb63.html


----------



## Wv_billy

*#atashow*

Let's see some new release's #scott #carter #stan


----------



## caribouhunter30

Tagged for later.


----------



## jesses80

tagged


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

sitka! where is the new sitka pattern!


----------



## flinginairos

tagged


----------



## deadduck357

The new PSE Decree HD looks great.










Can you please get some real pics of it from show please.


----------



## SheaXPO

Tagged


----------



## ScottyE

k'em-n-g'em said:


> sitka! where is the new sitka pattern!



I've heard it's a darker version of elevated forest. To simulate what a deer sees when it looks up.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

ScottyE said:


> I've heard it's a darker version of elevated forest. To simulate what a deer sees when it looks up.


really? ugh... i was hoping for more open pattern


----------



## PAKraig

ScottyE said:


> I've heard it's a darker version of elevated forest. To simulate what a deer sees when it looks up.


More white and brown, less green. Looking forward to seeing the new Optifade as well.


----------



## frog gigger

Note to self, Decree hd.


----------



## Whaack

ScottyE said:


> I've heard it's a darker version of elevated forest. To simulate what a deer sees when it looks up.



This is incorrect. It is a lighter, more open pattern with more tans/whites. There are pics in a thread here on AT.


----------



## deadduck357

frog gigger said:


> Note to self, Decree hd.


Yeah its got me drooling.


----------



## long4mtns

Eva Shockey Signature bow


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

Whaack said:


> This is incorrect. It is a lighter, more open pattern with more tans/whites. There are pics in a thread here on AT.


i have seen those and look great but i need more!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

deadduck357 said:


> Yeah its got me drooling.


whats the specs on decree hd.. i have seen the pic but couldnt enlarge to see specs


----------



## deadduck357

k'em-n-g'em said:


> whats the specs on decree hd.. i have seen the pic but couldnt enlarge to see specs


35" ATA, 6.5" BH, 4.2 lbs, 80% let-off, 342 FPS.


----------



## frog gigger

k'em-n-g'em said:


> whats the specs on decree hd.. i have seen the pic but couldnt enlarge to see specs


35'', 6.5 brace, 342 fps. 

1'' longer than Madness 34, 1/2 longer brace, same speed. May not pay the difference between the two.


----------



## deadduck357

frog gigger said:


> 35'', 6.5 brace, 342 fps.
> 
> 1'' longer than Madness 34, 1/2 longer brace, same speed. May not pay the difference between the two.


the 6" BH is all that was keeping me from ordering the BM34, this 6.5" is just right.

and the BM34 doesn't have the flex cable guard, this does.


----------



## frog gigger

deadduck357 said:


> the 6" BH is all that was keeping me from ordering the BM34, this 6.5" is just right.


Yea, I know. Just wondering the Pro Series price.


----------



## Keith t

Is Tribe archery there???


----------



## deadduck357

frog gigger said:


> Yea, I know. Just wondering the Pro Series price.


I think the MSRP was $949. So hopefully dealers can sell for $899 or less.


----------



## long4mtns

New Sitka Pattern


----------



## long4mtns

New Sitka designed to retain greater heat.


----------



## Jaliv92

Keith t said:


> Is Tribe archery there???


Yes


----------



## blaze165

long4mtns said:


> Eva Shockey Signature bow


I just took a quick look on Bowtechs site. IBO of 332. Is that at 60lbs and a 28.5in draw with a 350g arrow? Not too shabby


----------



## ozzz

That sitka pattern looks decent.


----------



## bowtech440

Is the sitka jacket a short sleeve jacket?


----------



## PAKraig

long4mtns said:


> New Sitka designed to retain greater heat.


New Fanatic short sleeve "vest?"


----------



## WhitetailAce

Love that Sitka came out with a turtle neck piece. From the early looks of their release this year, looks like I have a few Sitka items I am going to be buying.


----------



## long4mtns

bowtech440 said:


> Is the sitka jacket a short sleeve jacket?


It's a "Shacket"


----------



## HoosierArcher88

bowtech440 said:


> Is the sitka jacket a short sleeve jacket?


sure looks like it. I Like the concept to reduce bulk around your sleeves and decrease string interference. I'd take that over a vest for sure.


----------



## Flat Tire

long4mtns said:


> New Sitka designed to retain greater heat.


I think First Lite went in a better direction.



long4mtns said:


> New First Lite


----------



## Tino B

Excellent pics.
Thank you for taking the time to post these up. Much appreciated.


----------



## skeet16

long4mtns said:


> New Sitka designed to retain greater heat.


Need a name! What's it called? I don't see it on the website, or just to dumb or find!


----------



## wvhunter704

Looks like bowtech put out a new version of the assassin.


----------



## bowtech440

I kind of like the sitka short sleeve idea. When you get time to check out the first lite can you see if the sanctuary bibs look to be made of a durable fabric and have they changed anything on the sanctuary jacket this year? Thinking of ordering the set No dealer in my area any info would be great.


----------



## frog gigger

Is KUIU there?


----------



## mdewitt71

Man, the First Lite clothing looks really nice but, WOW talk about expensive $$$$ :mg:


----------



## K&K

Any new broadheads yet?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

skeet16 said:


> Need a name! What's it called? I don't see it on the website, or just to dumb or find!


god i hope that is not the new fanatic? where is all the pockets that the old stuff had? grunt tube, rangefinder pocket etc...


----------



## makemine10mm

I'd love to know what that new first lite set is called as well. That's gunna make my must have list.


----------



## skeet16

k'em-n-g'em said:


> god i hope that is not the new fanatic? where is all the pockets that the old stuff had? grunt tube, rangefinder pocket etc...


I agree! If it is that might be a step in the wrong direction!


----------



## ScottyE

Whaack said:


> This is incorrect. It is a lighter, more open pattern with more tans/whites. There are pics in a thread here on AT.


It looks a lot darker to me than the bright green elevated forest.


----------



## Flat Tire

long4mtns said:


> It's a "Shacket"


The zipper looks like something from the 80's disco era.


----------



## PAKraig

Flat Tire said:


> The zipper looks like something from the 80's disco era.


You mean because of the angle? It's very intentionally like that to give you the handwarmer pocket in front. Excellent cold-weather design. Once used it's easier to appreciate it.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Have I missed the pic of the new bowtech?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Creeks N Ridges said:


> I have the Sanctuary Jacket, and it's not a double zipper.....<< If that is the sanctuary Jacket!, and it looks to be.


That's what I thought too. Someone might want to tell them before the show starts. Have a sanctuary on order as well. Hope they have durable zippers


----------



## E. Johnson

rodney482 said:


>


Work of art! I love the new lines on the riser and the color is outstanding.


----------



## deadduck357

ridgehunter70 said:


> Have I missed the pic of the new bowtech?


On their website. It's just a carbon knight with FlipDisc2 cams. Good price though.


----------



## seiowabow

ridgehunter70 said:


> Have I missed the pic of the new bowtech?


Carbon Knight with powershift. Yawn....


----------



## enkriss

ridgehunter70 said:


> Have I missed the pic of the new bowtech?


Picture a carbon overdrive with blue cams...

And

Picture an carbon knight with....well a carbon knight...

Those are the 2 new ones...

Biggest ATA release?...


----------



## trial153

they look plastic....first thing i will do is look for the rubbermaid stamp


----------



## frog gigger

trial153 said:


> they look plastic....first thing i will do is look for the rubbermaid stamp


lol


----------



## deadduck357

trial153 said:


> they look plastic....first thing i will do is look for the rubbermaid stamp


Awesome hunting bows.


----------



## trial153

deadduck357 said:


> Awesome hunting bows.


if you say so....


----------



## Flat Tire

PAKraig said:


> You mean because of the angle? It's very intentionally like that to give you the handwarmer pocket in front. Excellent cold-weather design. Once used it's easier to appreciate it.





just not my style, if i had a "shacket" I would be asking my wife, "does this make me look fat" ?


----------



## mdewitt71

deadduck357 said:


> On their website. It's just a carbon knight with FlipDisc2 cams. Good price though.


plastic doesnt cost as much as aluminum


----------



## seiowabow

The Decree HD has my attention


----------



## deadduck357

mdewitt71 said:


> plastic doesnt cost as much as aluminum


That's why Glocks cost less than SigSauers.


----------



## deadduck357

seiowabow said:


> The Decree HD has my attention


Mine too. Not sure why they named it a Decree though. Source HDX would have been more appropriate.


----------



## maxxis88

Liking that Decree HD also. Perfect specs for hunting/3D.


----------



## PAKraig

Flat Tire said:


> just not my style, if i had a "shacket" I would be asking my wife, "does this make me look fat" ?


Ha ha. Funny you should say that. My Fanatic vest does make me look like I have a beer gut because of the built-in front pocket. :embara:


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

4IDARCHER said:


> That's what I thought too. Someone might want to tell them before the show starts. Have a sanctuary on order as well. Hope they have durable zippers


The Second Sanctuary jacket they sent me is doing fine....That front zipper is a little stiff though...
Creeks!


----------



## MR 28

Subscribed


----------



## BP1992

Any new Rage heads?


----------



## highcountry68

subscribed


----------



## bowtech2006

bring on the Broadheads.


----------



## BKag09

Any shots of the obsession bows yet?


----------



## crazy4hunting

Tag


----------



## K&K

bowtech2006 said:


> bring on the Broadheads. [/QUO
> 
> ^^^^^ What he said!


----------



## BP1992

deadduck357 said:


> Mine too. Not sure why they named it a Decree though. Source HDX would have been more appropriate.


Yeah....It doesn't even have the Decree cams on it.


----------



## long4mtns

Really Cool target innovation. 4D Shoot Prototype.


----------



## paulm2014

looking forward to new rage, qad, beestinger, and any new quivers!


----------



## chaded

Just taking a guess but with using the name Decree they can easily charge a premium price for the bow. The Source HD is a cheaper bow so I would guess that is why they avoided using its name?


----------



## stehawk

tagged


----------



## enkriss

What is it?



long4mtns said:


> Really Cool target innovation. 4D Shoot Prototype.


----------



## wbates

tagged


----------



## AJVarchery

Yeah, what is the 4D Shoot target or what does it do? Never heard of them before.


----------



## mdewitt71

AJVarchery said:


> Yeah, what is the 4D Shoot target or what does it do? Never heard of them before.


I assume it is a remote control to move the 3D target..... 
Man, I got a nitro powered R/C monter truck that will do 40MPH.... hmmm. :mg:


----------



## Keith t

Anything new from limb driver??


----------



## tack09

Come on, someone snap a shot of the new Rage. Curious to know if it is a ridiculous as that core thing last year.


----------



## iProarcher14

I wanna see that new Scott hinge


----------



## mosdawg

Any new tree stands


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer

enkriss said:


> What is it?


It is a remote controlled 3D target, I heard about it earlier this year on LinkedIn. My this is like most people I shoot alone in my back yard so for me to use something like this I have to have someone else to operate it! I will never own one.


----------



## PAKraig

KY_Hoyt_Archer said:


> It is a remote controlled 3D target, I heard about it earlier this year on LinkedIn. My this is like most people I shoot alone in my back yard so for me to use something like this I have to have someone else to operate it! I will never own one.


Maybe there's an app for it to program a predetermined route :wink:


----------



## acer-m14

where are the Asian bow queens .. WTH lmao


----------



## Tater1985

If you find your way over to the XOP booth I would love to see a couple pics of their new sticks and if they released a smaller hang on, pics of that too!


----------



## acer-m14

just checked out the Eva Shockly series bow ... only in blackops . ohhh the girls are gunna be mad 
no muddy girl or if bowtec cant use that name then Dirtygirl lol .. teal cams ?? yuk but im a guy lol


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

mdewitt71 said:


> Man, the First Lite clothing looks really nice but, WOW talk about expensive $$$$ :mg:


Yep, I paid 350 for my Sanctuary Jacket....but it's super nice though!....and warm and comfortable
Creeks!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

tack09 said:


> Come on, someone snap a shot of the new Rage. Curious to know if it is a ridiculous as that core thing last year.


I sent you a PM


----------



## chaded

Looks like bowtech is using that new camo from sitka on their bows. Looks sick.


----------



## rodney482

huckfinn38 said:


> Rodney, yalls bows are sexy this year. Nice job.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer

PAKraig said:


> Maybe there's an app for it to program a predetermined route :wink:


They will need to come up with something, I think it is called Target-taxi or something like that.


----------



## mdewitt71

chaded said:


> Looks like bowtech is using that new camo from sitka on their bows. Looks sick.


That is cool....... Where is the pics????


----------



## chaded

mdewitt71 said:


> That is cool....... Where is the pics????


There is a video on YouTube. That's all I have seen so far.


----------



## blance7

mosdawg said:


> Any new tree stands


gomuddy.com Check out the Big game/muddy merger.


----------



## PAKraig

chaded said:


> Looks like bowtech is using that new camo from sitka on their bows. Looks sick.


Sitka or Kryptek?


----------



## tuckerjt07

PAKraig said:


> Sitka or Kryptek?


Limited Edition Prodigy in Sitka


----------



## mdewitt71

Think this is the vid.... have no clue how to embed it. 

http://youtu.be/00pcr6kyDjI


----------



## wbates

Here ya go. I also started this in another thread. Sweet bow


----------



## deadduck357

chaded said:


> Just taking a guess but with using the name Decree they can easily charge a premium price for the bow. The Source HD is a cheaper bow so I would guess that is why they avoided using its name?


Yeah probably so.


----------



## TscottEVO26

That camo looks awesome on a bow!


----------



## PAKraig

mdewitt71 said:


> Think this is the vid.... have no clue how to embed it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/00pcr6kyDjI


*@%$ %!#$ %^#! %&^* ^(&% %^&* !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rattlinman

Speaking of camo, grab a few pics of the new Mossy oak Country please!

I agree with a few others, the Athens bows are the best thing so far!!


----------



## ProngHunter

Bowtechs biggest ATA release???? Ive been wanting to try a Bowtech for sometime and was so excited for this new release. Is this really it? Theres nothing different. Same bows. Disappointing. Maybe they need Kevin Strother back? :mg:


----------



## 57medic

Many thanks for my dialy dose of archery porn (better to get caught with bow porn than girl porn)!!!

Tagged


----------



## orarcher

tagged


----------



## bersh

ProngHunter said:


> Bowtechs biggest ATA release???? Ive been wanting to try a Bowtech for sometime and was so excited for this new release. Is this really it? Theres nothing different. Same bows. Disappointing. Maybe they need Kevin Strother back? :mg:


Considering they announced the new flagship bows on October 29th, I'm not sure what you were expecting.


----------



## xhammer23

acer-m14 said:


> just checked out the Eva Shockly series bow ... only in blackops . ohhh the girls are gunna be mad
> no muddy girl or if bowtec cant use that name then Dirtygirl lol .. teal cams ?? yuk but im a guy lol


I think its kryptic hylander but still looks great.


----------



## ProngHunter

bersh said:


> Considering they announced the new flagship bows on October 29th, I'm not sure what you were expecting.


I understand that. In October. So why say ATA release making one think there was something big to come AT THE ATA like they said? Why not say, "our biggest flagship bow release to date" when they released them in October. Then I wouldnt expect anything big at the ATA. Only makes sense, right? So whats the big ATA release then? Im confused.


----------



## long4mtns

Guys - I will keep trying to add pics of various products as I come across them. Have to work my shift so it may not be until tomorrow morning. Thanks for all those following.


----------



## bojangles808

bowhunting.coms facebook page has a ton of product pics and updates from the show check them out


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer

long4mtns said:


> Guys - I will keep trying to add pics of various products as I come across them. Have to work my shift so it may not be until tomorrow morning. Thanks for all those following.


Thanks for keeping us posted looking forward to more


----------



## trial153

bojangles808 said:


> bowhunting.coms facebook page has a ton of product pics and updates from the show check them out


They are doing a great job on the forum post also


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Any new broadheads from Rage, NAP, Ramcat, G5, Grimm Reaper?


----------



## jorkep

wbates said:


> Here ya go. I also started this in another thread. Sweet bow


NOOOOOO PORTRAIT VIDEO RECORDING.  

just kidding. but seriously landscape is your friend. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## enkriss

Anything new from spot Hogg?


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

I like the looks of the new NAP "Slingblade" and the NAP Nighthawk drop away rest (saw the on bowhunting.com Facebook page)


----------



## seiowabow

tuckerjt07 said:


> Limited Edition Prodigy in Sitka


Isn't that just kryptek highlander?


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> I like the looks of the new NAP "Slingblade" and the NAP Nighthawk drop away rest (saw the on bowhunting.com Facebook page)


----------



## redman

great new rage head


----------



## little buddy

More! I need more!!


----------



## bowtech047

Tagged


----------



## jlm81

...


----------



## seiowabow

Did Strothers release any bows?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

redman said:


> great new rage head


Got a pic???


----------



## PA prime

seiowabow said:


> Did Strothers release any bows?


No strothers.


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## long4mtns




----------



## long4mtns

Ralph and Vicki raffling off a Hoyt bow.


----------



## long4mtns

New Ripcord arrow rest


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

redman said:


> great new rage head


Pic?????


----------



## mdewitt71

long4mtns said:


> Ralph and Vicki raffling off a Hoyt bow.


Looks like Vicki is about to slap Ralph from talking too much.....


----------



## rattlinman

long4mtns said:


>


 *Alan! Alan! Alan!*
(sorry, couldn't help it)

Thanks for all of the pics!


----------



## chenashot

seiowabow said:


> Isn't that just kryptek highlander?


No. The bow in the vid is Sitka


----------



## enkriss

Lmfao...Getting a little squatchy


----------



## bowtech2006

enkriss said:


> Lmfao...Getting a little squatchy
> 
> View attachment 2128117


where is the 10 ring


----------



## Jaymo37

I wanna know more about that Thor Release from Tru Fire!


----------



## turkeysroost

enkriss said:


> Lmfao...Getting a little squatchy
> 
> View attachment 2128117


choot em


----------



## ohiohunter02

Anything new from QAD?


----------



## long4mtns

New Muck boot. Warm, overlayed with rubber for support yet completely flexible to easily pack away.


----------



## mdewitt71

thats one good looking boot..... bet is some $$$ too.


----------



## nismomike

Tell me their is a limb driven QAD HDX please!


----------



## PA prime

enkriss said:


> Lmfao...Getting a little squatchy
> 
> View attachment 2128117


That is awesome, I got to get one of them!


----------



## BP1992

Looks like a Chisel Tip Extreme from Rage and a 2" Chisel Tip.


----------



## skeet16

long4mtns said:


> New Muck boot. Warm, overlayed with rubber for support yet completely flexible to easily pack away.


How tall is this boot?


----------



## BP1992

Anything from Cuddeback?


----------



## Khunter

seiowabow said:


> The Decree HD has my attention


No doubt, love the specs on that bow, looks awesome!


----------



## VAarrowslinger

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> View attachment 2128101
> View attachment 2128102




anyone have more pic of the new NAP broadhead..closed postion?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

BP1992 said:


> Looks like a Chisel Tip Extreme from Rage and a 2" Chisel Tip.


What? Don't these allready exist? Or was that a comparison?


----------



## long4mtns

Athens Solace. Hands down one of the quietest bows I have ever heard.


----------



## camelcluch

Any thing on ASAT?


----------



## mdewitt71

long4mtns said:


> Athens Solace. Hands down one of the quietest bows I have ever heard.


Gotta be one of the nicest things so far from the show... too include that camo. 
If it only had an actual grip.... nice though. :darkbeer:


----------



## chaded

long4mtns said:


> Athens Solace. Hands down one of the quietest bows I have ever heard.


If you shot it, how was the vibe?


----------



## Jlathigee

chaded said:


> If you shot it, how was the vibe?


Agreed. Full details wanted please. Very interested in this new Athens


----------



## deadduck357

long4mtns said:


> New Ripcord arrow rest


Got one on order. Wish it would get here.


----------



## long4mtns

chaded said:


> If you shot it, how was the vibe?


Did not get a chance to shoot it. Will be shooting it along with the Elite Synergy tomorrow.


----------



## chaded

long4mtns said:


> Did not get a chance to shoot it. Will be shooting it along with the Elite Synergy tomorrow.


Nice. Looking forward to your thoughts on them.


----------



## deadduck357

long4mtns said:


> Athens Solace. Hands down one of the quietest bows I have ever heard.


Very good looking bow.


----------



## Nameless Hunter

Jester1023 said:


> I live 25 minutes away and can't get in. Someday...some...day.


I went last year when it was in Nashville.
Last day of the show and I just walked in - nobody asked for my credentials.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Those PC Solaces look amazing!Riser is imo the best looking riser I've seen.Specs are killer as well . Can't wait to get mine.The Virtue is a awesome looking bow with killer specs too!

Anyone see if there's a new limbdriver out?


----------



## Double S

I Like the copper. :happy:


rodney482 said:


>


----------



## wbates

mdewitt71 said:


> Gotta be one of the nicest things so far from the show... too include that camo.
> If it only had an actual grip.... nice though. :darkbeer:


It does have a grip....the best in the archery industry lol :wink:


----------



## Putt4Doe

PAKraig said:


> New Fanatic short sleeve "vest?"


They're calling it the "shackett" basically a short sleeve vest.


----------



## Hammer1113

Tagged


----------



## wbates

I seen Bowhunting.com's facebook page has alot of stuff. They had a photo that shows slick tricks are coming in packs of 4 instead of 3. Please god dont ruin slick tricks!


----------



## kdog23

Flat Tire said:


> I think First Lite went in a better direction.


Agreed


----------



## Putt4Doe

MOTU said:


> I went last year when it was in Nashville.
> Last day of the show and I just walked in - nobody asked for my credentials.


Considering you have to have credentials on the entire time you're here, and people are at every door looking for them, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Putt4Doe

Here's all the sitka stuff....








Fanatic Jacket. Same primaloft inside but Berber fleece outside. 










This is the fanatic "light" - basically a more breathable version of the fanatic.


----------



## Putt4Doe

Another pic of the shacket. 

They also have a fanatic hoody that is thicker than the traverse and has a built in face mask inside the hood, as well as built in mitts in the sleeve.


----------



## bowtech2006

that berber sitka is awesome


----------



## Putt4Doe

Bowtech is 100% carrying optifade this year for the bows.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter

Anything new from Bee Stinger?


----------



## lunk2002

maxxis88 said:


> Liking that Decree HD also. Perfect specs for hunting/3D.


I agree


----------



## long4mtns

Bear Archery


----------



## zekezoe

Putt4Doe said:


> Bowtech is 100% carrying optifade this year for the bows.


Dang it, I just picked up a mo prodigy. That optifade is killer


----------



## blance7

Anything new from rocket broadheads? They are supposed to have something out.


----------



## pseshooter84

Love that optifade!!!! May be time to make my experience a back up but I doubt it


----------



## PA prime

chaded said:


> If you shot it, how was the vibe?


Also how bad does the cam lean look, I am very interested in that bow.


----------



## enkriss

Sitka sucks!!! Why do they release suck awesome stuff right when I finally finish my collection!!!!!!


----------



## Arbo34

What new quivers did they release at the show?


----------



## trial153

enkriss said:


> Sitka sucks!!! Why do they release suck awesome stuff right when I finally finish my collection!!!!!!


Remember this? who's crazy now 

"
I can't believe you sold all your Sitka crap for the new pattern...you are out of your mind!....lol "


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## South Man

trial153 said:


> Remember this...who's crazy now
> 
> I can't believe you sold all your Sitka crap for the new pattern...you are out of your mind!....lol


Yep I hear ya!


----------



## pa.outdoors

long4mtns said:


> Athens Solace. Hands down one of the quietest bows I have ever heard.


It looks like there isn't any limb decals on the solace. Is there?


----------



## BP1992

HoosierArcher88 said:


> What? Don't these allready exist? Or was that a comparison?


This is what was on Bowhunting.com........... "Rage Chisel Tip SCRage has a 2" cutting diameter Chisel Tip design now with the updated collar design"

There was also a chisel tip extreme in the background of the picture.


----------



## snapcrackpop

Alien target?


----------



## -bowfreak-

Athens has killed it this year if their bows shoot as good as they look.


----------



## austenlake2

http:[GMAPSAVED][/GMAPSAVED][GMAPSA...iles/135/ac5d548eda3341be83de3a4fc17189f5.jpg

new rage


----------



## chaded

austenlake2 said:


> http:[GMAPSAVED][/GMAPSAVED][GMAPSA...iles/135/ac5d548eda3341be83de3a4fc17189f5.jpg
> 
> new rage


Says invalid URL


----------



## blakeman

Anything from X-Stand?????????????


----------



## trial153

-bowfreak- said:


> Athens has killed it this year if their bows shoot as good as they look.


Athens get the vote for biggest improvement in looks that's for sure... They look sick.


----------



## BP1992

chaded said:


> Says invalid URL


Works for me


----------



## Stubbyep3

How about XOP Treestands??? I am looking for a quality portable.


----------



## B-FOW14

Keep them coming. Please


----------



## chaded

BP1992 said:


> Works for me


I'll have to try it on the computer. Not working on my phone


----------



## long4mtns

Interesting two in one stand and cart.


----------



## c5mrr270

4IDARCHER said:


> That's what I thought too. Someone might want to tell them before the show starts. Have a sanctuary on order as well. Hope they have durable zippers


If you look close you can see that there are two zipper pulls.


----------



## Carl

That is a cool looking blind!


----------



## BP1992

long4mtns said:


> Interesting two in one stand and cart.


How tall?


----------



## bersh

long4mtns said:


> New Muck boot. Warm, overlayed with rubber for support yet completely flexible to easily pack away.


Muck can take their boots and shove them up their Humane Society loving *****es.


----------



## bersh

mdewitt71 said:


> thats one good looking boot..... bet is some $$$ too.


And to think that a portion of each of those $$$ is going to fight your rights to hunt.


----------



## REDVANES

Putt4Doe said:


> Bowtech is 100% carrying optifade this year for the bows.



F-Yeah! I've been waiting for optifade to be back in Bowtechs a lineup!!!!!


----------



## 3-d buster x4

Anything on the New Obsession Reaper ?!?!


----------



## gut pile ohio

The best thread of 2015 !!!!!


----------



## Less is More

enkriss said:


> Sitka sucks!!! Why do they release suck awesome stuff right when I finally finish my collection!!!!!!


Throw a couple hundred thousand $$$$ at them.....
I am betting you will get what you think your are entitled to.....
:happy1:


----------



## bowdup

Drool...


----------



## mccoppinb

Ttt


----------



## bowtech440

Was the photo of the first lite gear the sanctuary jacket and bibs?


----------



## MR 28

Interested in seeing the sanctuary jacket and bibs too. They have a couple new ones so wasn't sure.


----------



## nimh

You guys check out the Ben Pearson booth?????


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

Looks like a nice show


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

ProngHunter said:


> Bowtechs biggest ATA release???? Ive been wanting to try a Bowtech for sometime and was so excited for this new release. Is this really it? Theres nothing different. Same bows. Disappointing. Maybe they need Kevin Strother back? :mg:


If they are looking to go BK , yes.


----------



## Bunkerhill7

Winchester archery?


----------



## primal-bow

Putt4Doe said:


> Another pic of the shacket.
> 
> They also have a fanatic hoody that is thicker than the traverse and has a built in face mask inside the hood, as well as built in mitts in the sleeve.


would like to see more? mitts? cost? i'm liking it a lot!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Putt4Doe said:


> Here's all the sitka stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanatic Jacket. Same primaloft inside but Berber fleece outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fanatic "light" - basically a more breathable version of the fanatic.[/QUOTE
> 
> So they designed it to snag the bow string. Nice touch..................good luck with that.............................


----------



## batsonbe

chaded said:


> Says invalid URL


Its a chisel tip extreme


----------



## trial153

NCBuckNBass said:


> Putt4Doe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's all the sitka stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanatic Jacket. Same primaloft inside but Berber fleece outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fanatic "light" - basically a more breathable version of the fanatic.[/QUOTE
> 
> So they designed it to snag the bow string. Nice touch..................good luck with that.............................
> 
> 
> 
> Explain
Click to expand...


----------



## deer310sg

long4mtns said:


> Athens Solace. Hands down one of the quietest bows I have ever heard.


That's one good lookin bow!


----------



## Whaack

NCBuckNBass said:


> Putt4Doe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's all the sitka stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanatic Jacket. Same primaloft inside but Berber fleece outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fanatic "light" - basically a more breathable version of the fanatic.[/QUOTE
> 
> So they designed it to snag the bow string. Nice touch..................good luck with that.............................
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. I believe Sitka to be the most thought through hunting clothing in the planet. Expensive but thought through.
Click to expand...


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Anything new from Grimm Reaper?


----------



## The Hoytster

Diamond archery comes out with a single cam and dual cam versions of the infinity edge bow and that's it. Nice let down bowtec&#55357;&#56873;


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Any pics or the new Sword sights also?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Sitka best thought out gear,,,,,,,,,,,Not this year.


----------



## mikesmith66

Gonna jump in this thread so I can keep tabs on it. Thanks for the updates and pics. Nice work.:darkbeer:


----------



## enkriss

Does xop have any new stuff?


----------



## jameswk

Anyone else going nuts with jealousy of everyone there?


----------



## Whaack

NCBuckNBass said:


> Sitka best thought out gear,,,,,,,,,,,Not this year.


Are you going to explain? Have you seen it in person? Honestly curious.


----------



## Greencb

So let me make sure I understand this.... 2015 ATA and the big news is a jacket?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Whaack said:


> Are you going to explain? Have you seen it in person? Honestly curious.



I can speculate what happens when you stuff pockets meant for bulky gear with bulky gear where your string crosses your belly. Please explain why you can't admit the obvious.


----------



## deadduck357

Greencb said:


> So let me make sure I understand this.... 2015 ATA and the big news is a jacket?


Yeah it seems to be. About 85% of this thread is about a jacket. It's the ATA, I don't get it.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

deadduck357 said:


> Yeah it seems to be. About 85% of this thread is about a jacket. It's the ATA, I don't get it.




No, I think the thread is about an attractive woman selling a plastic bow with a 2 x 4 grip


----------



## enkriss

NCBuckNBass said:


> I can speculate what happens when you stuff pockets meant for bulky gear with bulky gear where your string crosses your belly. Please explain why you can't admit the obvious.


It's not built for gear. It's a built in hand muff to keep your hands warm.

I have a fanatic jacket and wouldn't trade it for anything....well actually maybe just this new version...


----------



## LetThemGrow

NCBuckNBass said:


> I can speculate what happens when you stuff pockets meant for bulky gear with bulky gear where your string crosses your belly. Please explain why you can't admit the obvious.


What's obvious is that you have never used one. Fanatic is an awesome jacket, just got better with material and color.


----------



## AR&BOW

Sitka stuff looks awesome and the Athens bows look great too.


----------



## Whaack

NCBuckNBass said:


> I can speculate what happens when you stuff pockets meant for bulky gear with bulky gear where your string crosses your belly. Please explain why you can't admit the obvious.


Ok. I thought you had actual experience which you don't. The Fanatic jacket is one of the best hunting jackets ever designed says 99% of the people who actually own one including myself. 

Ok, back to product porn please.


----------



## crazy4hunting

99%. Lol. Didn't think anything had such a high approval rating.


----------



## bowtech2006

I agree Athens and Sitka are tops so far I think, Wish more broadheads would get posted.


----------



## n2bows

Greencb said:


> So let me make sure I understand this.... 2015 ATA and the big news is a jacket?


That's exactly what I was thinking!!! SMH


----------



## crazy4hunting

More stuff then just a jacket, what else is new!?!?!?


----------



## enkriss

I am sure the guys posting stuff for us to look at in this thread are not there to feed us information.

Be grateful for what they do post and share.

Yeesh!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

enkriss said:


> It's not built for gear. It's a built in hand muff to keep your hands warm.
> 
> I have a fanatic jacket and wouldn't trade it for anything....well actually maybe just this new version...


Yeah that's it................Laffin'............... I always want my hand warmer pockets _*with a zippe*_r on _*THE TOP*_.....................too easy boyz.


----------



## bhunter23

enkriss said:


> I am sure the guys posting stuff for us to look at in this thread are not there to feed us information.
> 
> Be grateful for what they do post and share.
> 
> Yeesh!


^^^like he said, I'm grateful for the pics, next best thing to being there


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Whaack said:


> Ok. I thought you had actual experience which you don't. The Fanatic jacket is one of the best hunting jackets ever designed says 99% of the people who actually own one including myself.
> 
> Ok, back to product porn please.




I've just concluded the unmarked car posting on here will never again have me trusting any review I read ever.


----------



## khaag8

Not a very good update thread.


----------



## trial153

NCBuckNBass said:


> Yeah that's it................Laffin'............... I always want my hand warmer pockets _*with a zippe*_r on _*THE TOP*_.....................too easy boyz.


Dude the more you open your mouth more you show us how little you know. 

The handwarmer pockets are on the side...the zipper you see in the front is an accessory pocket that sits in front of the muff...it's a great place to put a heat pack...so it's zipped up and out of the way. 

Your not going to find a better made, or better designed tree stand jacket ... The old version or the new...yes I used them both.


----------



## vnhill1981

Not trying to steal his thunder but here's some pics from John's (Breathn) Facebook page:


----------



## seiowabow

Ridiculously overpriced jackets should get their very own thread


----------



## Doebuster

Could we please see some more pics , treestands, sights , new arrows , bee stinger stabs , broadheads , obsession bows !


----------



## trial153

vnhill1981 said:


> Not trying to steal his thunder but here's some pics from John's (Breathn) Facebook page:


Whack is doing a great job on the stormy patterns...they look super.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Man that delta looks,sick, as does the red pse!


----------



## Doebuster

Those new obsessions look great !


----------



## long4mtns

Will add more pics when the show reopens. Closes at 6 so please be patient.


----------



## trial153

long4mtns said:


> Will add more pics when the show reopens. Closes at 6 so please be patient.


Thank you btw, great job on the pictures and updates.


----------



## bowtech2006

I must say the OB bows sure look great, really like the Special Ops camo.


----------



## Kellg79




----------



## markeemark

I've never owned a PSE or ATHENS but the new 35"decree and the Athens solace are sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Rolo

NCBuckNBass said:


> I can speculate what happens when you stuff pockets meant for bulky gear with bulky gear where your string crosses your belly. Please explain why you can't admit the obvious.


I can't say I have ever shot a bow, including 48" A to A compound and 60+" trad bows, and had the string cross my belly. String has always been quite a ways away from my belly, and I have a big belly too. 

Even assuming this front pocket is stuffed, I can't envision it sticking out any farther than a bino pouch, which sits higher on the torso, and therefore will be closer to the string.


----------



## eliminator2

long4mtns said:


> Will add more pics when the show reopens. Closes at 6 so please be patient.


Thx for the pics


----------



## Predator

Greencb said:


> So let me make sure I understand this.... 2015 ATA and the big news is a jacket?


LOL! Lot's of truth to this.

Sitka jackets do look nice but I've been using my Sitka Stratus for a number of years and it works great. The Fanatic is just a fancy version of the Stratus with an angled zipper and muff in front. I do like the new camo pattern much better though. Not sure I like the berber. Low low nap fleece on the original and stratus is really easy to remove burrs from. Berber can be a pain with burrs. If I were in the market for a new one I'd go with the Fanatic non-berber in the new camo but for the pricetag I can't justify when my Stratus still works so well. The short sleeve thing just looks goofy to me and I don't find it to be practical.


----------



## Predator

Doebuster said:


> Those new obsessions look great !


I agree. Wondering if they have any Fusion 7's at the show. We haven't seen Obsession pics from the ATA have we?


----------



## longbeard02

long4mtns said:


> Will add more pics when the show reopens. Closes at 6 so please be patient.



Thank you for taking time to post picts. I know it can be hectic there...


----------



## enkriss

The fanatic is most definitely not just a stratus with angled zipper...

You obviously have never tried one on or seen one in person.

The fanatic is much warmer. It's as warm as a stratus and kelvin combined.

Zipper off hood, gaskets at the wrist to keep the warmth in, pockets for calls & range finder or whatever, hand muff where your hands can come together in the jacket keeping them much warmer than separate pockets. The jacket is awesome! It even has a lens wipe built into one of the pockets! 



Predator said:


> LOL! Lot's of truth to this.
> 
> Sitka jackets do look nice but I've been using my Sitka Stratus for a number of years and it works great. The Fanatic is just a fancy version of the Stratus with an angled zipper and muff in front. I do like the new camo pattern much better though. Not sure I like the berber. Low low nap fleece on the original and stratus is really easy to remove burrs from. Berber can be a pain with burrs. If I were in the market for a new one I'd go with the Fanatic non-berber in the new camo but for the pricetag I can't justify when my Stratus still works so well. The short sleeve thing just looks goofy to me and I don't find it to be practical.


----------



## AZBowhunt

NCBuckNBass said:


> I can speculate what happens when you stuff pockets meant for bulky gear with bulky gear where your string crosses your belly. Please explain why you can't admit the obvious.


You must have a lot of belly if the lower string crosses it when you draw?






The lower string does not even come close to interfering with a belly pouch.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Rolo said:


> I can't say I have ever shot a bow, including 48" A to A compound and 60+" trad bows, and had the string cross my belly. String has always been quite a ways away from my belly, and I have a big belly too.
> 
> Even assuming this front pocket is stuffed, I can't envision it sticking out any farther than a bino pouch, which sits higher on the torso, and therefore will be closer to the string.


Try *sitting* in a ground blind or just _sitting_ in your treestand when you shoot and you'll see what I mean. You guys buy what ya want. I could care less. After seeing the First Lite pants with cargo pockets that had no zippers or buttons I suspect people will buy anything for any price.


----------



## chaded

There is an obsession video up on YouTube now.


----------



## enkriss

AZBowhunt said:


> You must have a lot of belly if the lower string crosses it when you draw?
> View attachment 2128543
> The lower string does not even come close to interfering with a belly pouch.


Maybe he meant to say his man boobs gets in the way?


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> View attachment 2128101
> View attachment 2128102


Just watched the youtube video of the new NAP broadheads, and the the Slingblade is $24.99 per pack, pretty good deal! Hopefully you can get it in 125 grain


----------



## Predator

enkriss said:


> The fanatic is most definitely not just a stratus with angled zipper...
> 
> You obviously have never tried one on or seen one in person.
> 
> The fanatic is much warmer. It's as warm as a stratus and kelvin combined.
> 
> Zipper off hood, gaskets at the wrist to keep the warmth in, pockets for calls & range finder or whatever, hand muff where your hands can come together in the jacket keeping them much warmer than separate pockets. The jacket is awesome! It even has a lens wipe built into one of the pockets!


Oh, I've definately tried one on and don't recall that it seemed to be any warmer than my Stratus but that was a while back. I layer and have worn my Stratus with layers down to zero degrees with below zero windchill and been fine. Would never zip off my hood - not in the way and like it there when I need it. No drafts on my wrists with the Stratus. No shortage of pockets. Muff might be nice - I use a separate muff I clip around my waist if cold enough to warrant it.

That said, not trying to hack on the Fanatic by any stretch. Awesome jacket and, as I said, if I were in the market I'd buy one in a second (and certainly before buying another Stratus). Just saying that the Stratus is a sunk cost already and works quite well. While the Fanatic seems better - not enough to incur the significant cost at this point. Maybe some day. Spending too much on new bow, new stabs, new sight, more arrows etc. etc. at this point.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

enkriss said:


> Maybe he meant to say his man boobs gets in the way?


I'm just trying to save you from having to post the jacket in the for sale section everyday like that dog of a bow you made the huge mistake on.


----------



## BlackRiverHA

You guys need fashion advice!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.......... Check out Kryptech if you like cool camo and not blotched up crap.......


----------



## longbeard02

NCBuckNBass said:


> Try *sitting* in a ground blind or just _sitting_ in your treestand when you shoot and you'll see what I mean. You guys buy what ya want. I could care less. After seeing the First Lite pants with cargo pockets that had no zippers or buttons I suspect people will buy anything for any price.


Dude, it's not designed to put a lunch bucket in. have you ever had or used one?


----------



## killerloop

So Sitka has a new fanatic. Is there a incinerator also???


----------



## enkriss

NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm just trying to save you from having to post the jacket in the for sale section everyday like that dog of a bow you made the huge mistake on.


I don't regret selling any of the obsessions I sold. The only bow I regretted selling is my BT allegiance.

Go crawl back under the rock you crawled out from...


----------



## BP1992

Enough jacket talk. Nothing exciting about a jacket.


----------



## chaded

NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm just trying to save you from having to post the jacket in the for sale section everyday like that dog of a bow you made the huge mistake on.



:mg:


----------



## Falcon24

Predator said:


> I agree. Wondering if they have any Fusion 7's at the show. We haven't seen Obsession pics from the ATA have we?


Yes, they did, Pred. I shot the whole stock pile and ordered a Fusion7 on the spot; as did a friend of mine. When we called a third buddy with the "man, they're freaking sweet" news, he had us put in an order for him as well. 

Two of us are 28.5" 60# and the other 29" 60# and the bow accommodated those specs well. 

The adOBB was extremely nice too. However, it wasn't a hard choice for me to choose the F7 over it.


----------



## Tipsntails7

longbeard02 said:


> Dude, it's not designed to put a lunch bucket in. have you ever had or used one?


**** I was planning on carrying my Stanley Thermos plus breakfast and lunch in there...


----------



## Predator

Falcon24 said:


> Yes, they did, Pred. I shot the whole stock pile and ordered a Fusion7 on the spot; as did a friend of mine. When we called a third buddy with the "man, they're freaking sweet" news, he had us put in an order for him as well.
> 
> Two of us are 28.5" 60# and the other 29" 60# and the bow accommodated those specs well.
> 
> The adOBB was extremely nice as well. However, it wasn't a hard choice for me to choose the F7 over it.


Awesome! Great to hear - thanks for the feedback.

I've had a Fusion 7 on order since early December. I'm 27.5" DL but got a 70# bow in Spec Ops. Ordered through Breathn and will have his custom threads on it. Can't wait to get it! Wish I could have been there to shoot one.


----------



## wilde1

Subscribed


----------



## lrbergin

Apparently this is just the prototype and the real thing is supposed to come out later in the year (and not be yellow.) Pretty awesome though if you ask me.


----------



## huntersclub.com

Thanks for sharing our product guys. I am the developer of 4DShoot. 

This is a mobile platform for 3D targets. It can be controlled by R/C, your mobile phone (by tilting it) or 4D Mode, which means it moves by itself.

In 4D Mode, you define the area you want the deer to stay within, say 10x10 square or 20x50 yard rectangle. It moves like a deer, including random length pauses to allow you take a shot. You never know what it will do, much like a real deer.



If you have questions let me know.


----------



## Falcon24

Here's a generic rundown of my day at the ATA:

Favorite bow: OB Fusion7

Quietest bow: Athens, I stood with my back turned at all of the booths and listened to people shoot. That Athens was dead silent. Obsession, New Breed, and Elite all right there as well. 

Favorite booth (non-bow): Dead Ringer. Those dudes were nice, had great music playing and gave away shirts. 

Eye Catcher: Trophy Takers new quiver that is also a stabilizer. I'm not sure if I'm intrigued for the right reasons, but it is a neat concept. I took a pic, but it is not loading at the moment. 

Food: I went with the pulled pork from "The Bistro" - highly recommended. 

New product I may try: Axion Pulse 3.0 rest 

Surprise bow (shooting): BowTech Boss at 70# in the "comfort setting" It drew very nice, held steady and has a lot less "tuning fork" than my old CPXL

Man or Woman (pink shirt, you'll know if you saw): Man


----------



## Doebuster

Bow hunting.com has some videos of the new obsessions along witha bunch of other videos!


----------



## chaded

huntersclub.com said:


> Thanks for sharing our product guys. I am the developer of 4DShoot.
> 
> This is a mobile platform for 3D targets. It can be controlled by R/C, your mobile phone (by tilting it) or 4D Mode, which means it moves by itself.
> 
> In 4D Mode, you define the area you want the deer to stay within, say 10x10 square or 20x50 yard rectangle. It moves like a deer, including random length pauses to allow you take a shot. You never know what it will do, much like a real deer.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have questions let me know.


How fast does it go? I was hoping to sharpen my skills on shooting a deer on the run.


----------



## longbeard02

Tipsntails7 said:


> **** I was planning on carrying my Stanley Thermos plus breakfast and lunch in there...


Don't forget snacks. You have to have snacks for an all day sit :smile:


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Falcon24 said:


> Yes, they did, Pred. I shot the whole stock pile and ordered a Fusion7 on the spot; as did a friend of mine. When we called a third buddy with the "man, they're freaking sweet" news, he had us put in an order for him as well.
> 
> Two of us are 28.5" 60# and the other 29" 60# and the bow accommodated those specs well.
> 
> The adOBB was extremely nice too. However, it wasn't a hard choice for me to choose the F7 over it.


If I may ask, what moved you to choose the Fusion 7 over the Addiction?


----------



## Putt4Doe

blakeman said:


> Anything from X-Stand?????????????


Tons of stuff from them. Will post tomm


----------



## rolkin

Doebuster said:


> Bow hunting.com has some videos of the new obsessions along witha bunch of other videos!


Link? I can't find that video.


----------



## Falcon24

BowhunterCliffy said:


> If I may ask, what moved you to choose the Fusion 7 over the Addiction?


Nothing performance-wise at all. I like that 32-33" ata bow and when you add the long riser of the Fusion, the stability is there. The OBB is a great bow. 

Both feature that solid backwall that we all love; Both are very minimal on vibe without a stab; Both are quiet at the shot

Looks played a part as well. I like the riser of the Fusion better.


----------



## seiowabow

Is the Fusion 7 worth the price difference over the Phoenix?


----------



## primal-bow

BP1992 said:


> Enough jacket talk. Nothing exciting about a jacket.


I could care less about the new bow!!! they where released about oct-nov of 2014 we all seen them.

now let's see the new camo , tree stands , trail cameras , release, arrows, sights, stabilizers, rest, boots, blinds ect.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

Falcon24 said:


> Nothing performance-wise at all. I like that 32-33" ata bow and when you add the long riser of the Fusion, the stability is there. The OBB is a great bow.
> 
> Both feature that solid backwall that we all love; Both are very minimal on vibe without a stab; Both are quiet at the shot
> 
> Looks played a part as well. I like the riser of the Fusion better.


Thanks. I appreciate your honest thoughts on the 2 bows.


----------



## Falcon24

seiowabow said:


> Is the Fusion 7 worth the price difference over the Phoenix?


That is subjective. However, if I were at gunpoint and HAD to answer, I'd say no. I think OB really hit a home run with the PHX and it'll take something out of this world to completely overshadow it. 

That being said, I'm looking forward to owning the draw specific cam F7.


----------



## arlowe13

Falcon24 said:


> *Man or Woman (pink shirt, you'll know if you saw): Man*


Pretty sure every person had the same look on their face, too :mg:


----------



## bowtechnow

Thanks for the pics and updates guys. Hopefully I can go Saturday. Too much work going on for me to go today and tomorrow.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

bowtechnow said:


> Thanks for the pics and updates guys. Hopefully I can go Saturday. Too much work going on for me to go today and tomorrow.


Gimme your ticket and I'll go for ya. I'll drive all the way from MN tonight to get there!!


----------



## hunter .b

I walked right in , they didn't even check me lol


----------



## bighunterguy

Awesome stuff!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

bighunterguy said:


> Awesome stuff!


Empty ur pms man


----------



## BP1992

kgtech said:


> I could care less about the new bow!!! they where released about oct-nov of 2014 we all seen them.
> 
> now let's see the new camo , tree stands , trail cameras , release, arrows, sights, stabilizers, rest, boots, blinds ect.


I don't care about the bows either, never said anything about them. I want to see all the other stuff you mentioned!!


----------



## mlima5

Putt4Doe said:


> Bowtech is 100% carrying optifade this year for the bows.


Is that the prodigy? They have never advertise optifade and its not on their website but i like it!


----------



## mccoppinb

,anything new from rage


----------



## JPR79

3-d buster x4 said:


> Anything on the New Obsession Reaper ?!?!


THIS! Just saw the 2015 catalog on their website!


----------



## Bowdant

Any pic's from the G5 Prime booth anyone? Other then that shot of it in the background.


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## Bowdant

Damn that was fast thx


----------



## JHENS87

man that gamma green stx looks good. I'm hoping to see a pic of an all black quest storm sometime during the show


----------



## yankeefan7847

Did Sitka have their launchpad at the booth? If so - got any pictures of it?


----------



## Bowdant

long4mtns said:


>


Man I wish I could afford to get this before competition's start up but I can guarantee I'll be shooting one by next season.


----------



## Tele

Archerytalk is starting to upload Videos and Pictures from the 2015 ATA show.






Archerytalk 2015 ATA Trade Show Youtube Channel or Play All Videos
or See the Playlist

Here are links to the our coverage.

And Our 2015 ATA Forum

Instagram

Facebook


----------



## acer-m14

Bowdant said:


> Man I wish I could afford to get this before competition's start up but I can guarantee I'll be shooting one by next season.


how is that string hooked to the bow and who is holding it ??? lol nice photoshop


----------



## ccriley6

long4mtns said:


> New First Lite


What pattern is this?


----------



## deadduck357

acer-m14 said:


> how is that string hooked to the bow and who is holding it ??? lol nice photoshop


It's not. The bow photoed is at brace. The drawn bow is a poster behind it, that bows not in the pic.


----------



## acer-m14

deadduck357 said:


> It's not. The bow photoed is at brace. The drawn bow is a poster behind it, that bows not in the pic.


shhhhhh lol


----------



## JDUB007

The new first lite and Sitka patterns are sweet looking, but anyone notice how closely they mimic predator brown deception. At least now we'll be able to get a camo like predator in some well made pants and jackets.


----------



## arlowe13

A bunch of pictures just uploaded to the Athens thread in the ATA forum...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2391436


----------



## eliminator2

ccriley6 said:


> What pattern is this?


Fusion


----------



## bsharkey

acer-m14 said:


> how is that string hooked to the bow and who is holding it ??? lol nice photoshop


:clap::set1_applaud: thats funny



oh wait you're serious


----------



## PAKraig

ccriley6 said:


> What pattern is this?


It's the company's own pattern, First Lite Fusion. Just imagine how good that would look on a bow :mg:


----------



## olemil4me

Anything new from hunter safety system this year 
Thanks for all video and photos


----------



## ScottyE

The Obsession Reaper is a pretty cool shoot through design


----------



## mdewitt71

long4mtns said:


> New First Lite


I would love to have a bow in this pattern...... This stuff is super expensive to me but, I think I need to get to a place to try em on one day. 
Seems like there is more talk of clothes than the bows this year. :darkbeer:


----------



## jewalker7842

I'm loving the Optifade on the bows!...I really do like that camo pattern. Just not a fan of Bowtech lol.


----------



## Flat Tire

PAKraig said:


> It's the company's own pattern, First Lite Fusion. Just imagine how good that would look on a bow :mg:


I read somewhere the pattern is available for dipping. I think it just got available. I would bet shot show will have some dipped guns and bows.


----------



## JMBIGORANGE

rodney482 said:


>


Never really been a fan of Athens bows but these new ones look absolutely amazing. Best looking bows I've seen yet.


----------



## MR 28

Is that the sanctuary?


----------



## eliminator2

MR 28 said:


> Is that the sanctuary?


Yep


----------



## mongopino915

Those Athen cams look very similar to the Elite Rev cam. One of my favorite, smooth and fast.


----------



## PAKraig

mdewitt71 said:


> I would love to have a bow in this pattern...... This stuff is super expensive to me but, I think I need to get to a place to try em on one day.
> Seems like there is more talk of clothes than the bows this year. :darkbeer:


I messaged with Bill about it this fall, and he said he'd let me know when/if it ever became available for Kolorfusion. I have a Destroyer I'd send him instantly!.....but I'm still waiting....

You and I have very similar taste fella! :darkbeer: Already talking to my dealer about the Prodigy :wink:

Oh, and the reason for all the clothes talk is because there's nothing that's _*really*_ revolutionary with bows. New camo and clothing-as-hunting-gear is the new science :mg:


----------



## hammargren

Anyone know if they released anything on the new multicam alpine in any clothing lines?


----------



## mdewitt71

PAKraig said:


> I messaged with Bill about it this fall, and he said he'd let me know when/if it ever became available for Kolorfusion. I have a Destroyer I'd send him instantly!.....but I'm still waiting....
> 
> You and I have very similar taste fella! :darkbeer: Already talking to my dealer about the Prodigy :wink:
> 
> Oh, and the reason for all the clothes talk is because there's nothing that's _*really*_ revolutionary with bows. New camo and clothing-as-hunting-gear is the new science :mg:


Yep, I agree.... :darkbeer:


----------



## George Charles

Too bad someone didn't confront them on this topic & video their response.


bersh said:


> And to think that a portion of each of those $$$ is going to fight your rights to hunt.


----------



## MR 28

Any pics if the sanctuary bibs? More of a fleece feel to sanctuary line?


----------



## long4mtns

Techno Hunt


----------



## rattlinman

Thanks again for all of the pics!

Is Scentlok there? Anything new from them?


----------



## Ryjax

long4mtns said:


> Techno Hunt


That looks interesting


----------



## kspseshooter

Too bad my local shop got rid of their techno hunt. It was a fun rainy day activity was some buddies


----------



## 22jdub

Rolo said:


> I can't say I have ever shot a bow, including 48" A to A compound and 60+" trad bows, and had the string cross my belly. String has always been quite a ways away from my belly, and I have a big belly too.
> 
> Even assuming this front pocket is stuffed, I can't envision it sticking out any farther than a bino pouch, which sits higher on the torso, and therefore will be closer to the string.


that pocket isn't meant for gear, its meant for your hands.


----------



## jameswk

follow @archerytalkpics on instagram for ATA2015 pics without all the zipper,pocket big belly and coat talk!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

jameswk said:


> follow @archerytalkpics on instagram for ATA2015 pics without all the zipper,pocket big belly and coat talk!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## long4mtns

Randy Ulmer signing autographs


----------



## long4mtns

Wild Game Innovation booth


----------



## Whitetail88Arch

Anything from Scent-lok???
How about trail cams from moultrie? reconyx? Bushnell?


----------



## long4mtns

New TRU Ball Fullkrum release


----------



## B3AV3R

This show is costing me too much money. At least I'll have something to show for it since I'm taking a Hamskea Versa Rest and a Carter 1st Choice home with me.


----------



## long4mtns

Axcel Accutouch


----------



## PArackahollic

Asat supposidly has a new line


----------



## Ryjax

PArackahollic said:


> Asat supposidly has a new line


I would like to see that


----------



## ElkFetish

Me Too!^^


----------



## BP1992

acer-m14 said:


> how is that string hooked to the bow and who is holding it ??? lol nice photoshop


----------



## BurdDawg1

bersh said:


> Muck can take their boots and shove them up their Humane Society loving *****es.



Amen


----------



## ghostgoblin22

long4mtns said:


> Techno Hunt


ive done it, theirs one about 20 miles from me, very very fun and very very realistic, i recommended this program to everyone especially new hunters to help them get a grasp on the process of ''moment of kill''


----------



## long4mtns

New Trophy Taker site


----------



## BP1992

long4mtns said:


> Techno Hunt


That turkey looks like it's a 4x the size of a real turkey. Isn't it supposed to be realistic.


----------



## Keith t

Falcon24 said:


> Here's a generic rundown of my day at the ATA:
> 
> Favorite bow: OB Fusion7
> 
> Quietest bow: Athens, I stood with my back turned at all of the booths and listened to people shoot. That Athens was dead silent. Obsession, New Breed, and Elite all right there as well.
> 
> Favorite booth (non-bow): Dead Ringer. Those dudes were nice, had great music playing and gave away shirts.
> 
> Eye Catcher: Trophy Takers new quiver that is also a stabilizer. I'm not sure if I'm intrigued for the right reasons, but it is a neat concept. I took a pic, but it is not loading at the moment.
> 
> Food: I went with the pulled pork from "The Bistro" - highly recommended.
> 
> New product I may try: Axion Pulse 3.0 rest
> 
> Surprise bow (shooting): BowTech Boss at 70# in the "comfort setting" It drew very nice, held steady and has a lot less "tuning fork" than my old CPXL
> 
> Man or Woman (pink shirt, you'll know if you saw): Man


 Any pics of the Axion Pulse 3.0?


----------



## long4mtns

Just finished shooting the Elite Synergy. Very nice bow.


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## enkriss

Spot Hogg.... Have you played with the new fast Eddie sight?

Interested in some close ups of that one!!

Thanks


----------



## primal-bow

long4mtns said:


> New Muck boot. Warm, overlayed with rubber for support yet completely flexible to easily pack away.


what's the retail of those boots? are they insulation? name of the boots?


----------



## AK&HIboy

Any pics of 2015 limbdriver or QADs?


----------



## long4mtns

Ulmer, Dudley, Winke, Cambell, Hanes signing autographs


----------



## Flat Tire

Can someone post a pic of the First Lite booth ? The whole booth from a distance.


----------



## redman

The new trophy taker sight and quiver look great New TRU Ball Fullkrum release super nice


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

kgtech said:


> what's the retail of those boots? are they insulation? name of the boots?


Also interested in any other info on these boots


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## 3-d buster x4

I thought for sure there would be an obsession Reaper pic by now :faint:


----------



## CarbonWarrior

3-d buster x4 said:


> I thought for sure there would be an obsession Reaper pic by now :faint:


Me too... the only one I've seen was on FB (Shooters Archery FB Page), and it was a Reaper in Patriot. Obviously the target colors didn't get done in time for the show...Hence why I don't have MINE! GRRRR  LOL


----------



## CarbonWarrior

View attachment 2128986


----------



## primal-bow

rhodeislandhntr said:


> Also interested in any other info on these boots


this is all I can find about the boots


----------



## bowhuntermitch

CarbonWarrior said:


> Me too... the only one I've seen was on FB (Shooters Archery FB Page), and it was a Reaper in Patriot. Obviously the target colors didn't get done in time for the show...Hence why I don't have MINE! GRRRR  LOL


Just got off the phone with Jeff not too long ago. Mentioned the Obsession line-up was very impressive.


----------



## norsemen

I sure could see myself discussing Scent Blocker products for a while.


----------



## Hutch77

Anyone got any pics or info on any new/upgrades from CBE, I read somewhere they changed some stuff (upgraded their sights) for 2015.


----------



## Joe2698

BP1992 said:


> That turkey looks like it's a 4x the size of a real turkey. Isn't it supposed to be realistic I thought it was a bear ! Lol


----------



## AZSpaniol

norsemen said:


> I sure could see myself discussing Scent Blocker products for a while.


I noticed that too


----------



## deadduck357

BP1992 said:


> That turkey looks like it's a 4x the size of a real turkey. Isn't it supposed to be realistic.


Thought that was an Emu.


----------



## batsonbe

norsemen said:


> I sure could see myself discussing Scent Blocker products for a while.


Myself included; interesting marketing scheme


----------



## deadduck357

long4mtns said:


>


Why's the Twin Peak girls at the ATA?


----------



## orarcher

arlowe13 said:


> Pretty sure every person had the same look on their face, too :mg:


pics !!!!!


----------



## REDVANES

long4mtns said:


> Ulmer, Dudley, Winke, Cambell, Hanes signing autographs


that's a hell of a line up right there!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

norsemen said:


> I sure could see myself discussing Scent Blocker products for a while.


That dark headed lady on the end with a water bottle is a freaking Doll Baby......Jack!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rolo

22jdub said:


> that pocket isn't meant for gear, its meant for your hands.


I'm well aware of that...the point is that even if someone put gear in it, it should not come close to the bowstring, standing, sitting, kneeling, etc...


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## long4mtns




----------



## olemil4me

BP1992 said:


> That turkey looks like it's a 4x the size of a real turkey. Isn't it supposed to be realistic.


Animals on the techno hunt screen will be bigger and smaller to simulate up close and far away shots I have shot where moose look the size a turkey it is a lot of fun and the leagues around me are pretty fun to shoot in 


Joe2698 said:


> BP1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That turkey looks like it's a 4x the size of a real turkey. Isn't it supposed to be realistic I thought it was a bear ! Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. October

norsemen said:


> I sure could see myself discussing Scent Blocker products for a while.


That would be the only real reason to go to the booth.


----------



## tuckerjt07

Rolo said:


> I'm well aware of that...the point is that even if someone put gear in it, it should not come close to the bowstring, standing, sitting, kneeling, etc...


How is someone misusing the product in anyway Sitka's fault?


----------



## long4mtns

Obsession Fusion 7


----------



## stork64

long4mtns said:


>


Nice to see they are trying to sell their scent blocking products based off of science and real world experience...


----------



## NJ Predator

Nice color on that Obsession Fusion 7


----------



## long4mtns

New CBE


----------



## Michael Myers

Mr. October said:


> That would be the only real reason to go to the booth.


What other reason would you need?lol...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers

Great pics..Thanks..


----------



## tack09

Creeks N Ridges said:


> That dark headed lady on the end with a water bottle is a freaking Doll Baby......Jack!! Gorgeous!!!!


Holy Crap!!! Look at that whole table.


----------



## Rolo

tuckerjt07 said:


> How is someone misusing the product in anyway Sitka's fault?


Um...why don't you ask the person that has a problem with the design? Here's a hint...that ain't me...


----------



## long4mtns

10X


----------



## long4mtns

New Under Armour - Barron colors


----------



## HoosierArcher88

long4mtns said:


> Obsession Fusion 7


Long4mtns, did you shoot both Fusions and/or the Delta6 side by side? Mind sharing your opinions? Thanks


----------



## theedz

long4mtns said:


> New Ripcord arrow rest


Anyone know is this limb driven or still only cable?


----------



## chaded

It is cable.


----------



## piroguejoe

long4mtns said:


> Obsession Fusion 7


Is it just me or are those obsession bows sexy or what?


----------



## long4mtns

Masterpiece Archery Targets


----------



## LetThemGrow

Why doesn't someone ask Muck to explain?


----------



## enkriss

long4mtns said:


> Masterpiece Archery Targets


Looks expensive!


----------



## stork64

long4mtns said:


> Masterpiece Archery Targets


Whoa, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## 3-d buster x4

piroguejoe said:


> Is it just me or are those obsession bows sexy or what?[/QUOTE
> They shoot better than they look !! I have 2 and a 3rd on the way.


----------



## piroguejoe

3-d buster x4 said:


> piroguejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are those obsession bows sexy or what?[/QUOTE
> They shoot better than they look !! I have 2 and a 3rd on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I see one in my future soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## DustyRx

Anything new from Easton?


----------



## Predator

long4mtns said:


> Obsession Fusion 7


Sweet!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

I wish my local shop would get their techno hunt calibrated right. Went last week and shot a total of around 70 shots. 7 or 8 times it didn't even register my shots. And also, the range was 20 yards but it was registering my shots 6 or 8 inches low. I had to turn the dial on my sight to 28 yards. Shot before the house too, and shot great so I ruled out that it wasn't me. Putting that aside, love the techno hunt! It is great practice and FUN!!!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

tack09 said:


> Holy Crap!!! Look at that whole table.


Yeah I know


----------



## Tipsntails7

olemil4me said:


> Animals on the techno hunt screen will be bigger and smaller to simulate up close and far away shots I have shot where moose look the size a turkey it is a lot of fun and the leagues around me are pretty fun to shoot in
> No matter how close I get to a turkey it's never gonna be 5 feet tall


----------



## falconduke

Anything new from Carbon Express? Thanks!


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## long4mtns




----------



## South Man

piroguejoe said:


> Is it just me or are those obsession bows sexy or what?


No it's not just you-they look sharp!


----------



## kwfarmnranch

I just got back and it was a great show and every vendor that I spoke with was very happy and said that they had an ATA this busy in a long time, greta news for archery and the economy. I didnt do much in the way of pictures but i will tell you my opinions and favorites of the show.
CAMO...Love the new camo line by Sitka, awesome job definitely my favorite new camo. UA had a great new pattern and it is available in wool. First lite camo had a new pattern that is very nice. The new MO Country pattern is also nice.
SIGHTS...The new Axcel Accutouch did not disappoint, very impressive sight and I will have one on my bow real soon. HHA Kingpin was much more impressive in person, definitely the best HHA I have ever seen, little pricey though. Triohy Ridge new Clutch was pretty nice. Trophy Taker was very interesting, wasnt for me but I am sure it will have some fans.
RESTS...The new ACE from Ripcord was very impressive. AXT Titanium drop away was very impressive and its hands down the quietest drop away I have ever heard. Nothing really new form my favorite QAD. I am going to try to decide whether to try the ACE or the AXT.
ARROWS...Nothing new or head turning from Easton or Beman. GT has new graphics as does Victory. Black Eagle had very ncie line up and I am going to try some of their Rampages and I would like to try out some Muddys also.
BROADHEADS...Rage which is my favorite, nothing really new or life changing. I liked the Grim Reaper hybrids. As for fixed blades my personal show favorite was the DRT line up, got some and I am lloking forward to trying them out.
BOWS, BOWS and more BOWS...Everyone is different and everyone has their own favorites, some people are brand loyal and there going to shoot brand x no matter what there brand x is the best, sadly I was that way fro a long time until I saw the light and I am no longer brand loyal esp when it come to bows. With that being said I have had great luck with Bowtech and they are always near the top of my list. We shot Hoyts first as there booth was before Bowtechs. Very nice and courteous staff at the Hoyt booth, we shot the Nitrum Turbo and to me it was a little harsh on the rollover, fair amount of handshock, pretty quiet, not very impressive overall.

Next stop Bowtech, we waited behind someone who was taking there time shooting in front of us, finally he finishes. I already had my release on ready to shoot the Prodigy had in my hand and this clown from Bowtech ( who stood there the entire time watching us wait in line ) steps up in front of me as I am getting ready to shoot and informs me that I can not shoot because Bowtech is not allowing anyone to shoot to the bows until after their opening ceremony !!! WHAT ???? I was waiting in line behind a guy who has been shooting a dozen shots or more. His reply was..Oh he works for Bowtech. REALLY ???? We were like i tell you what, I hate to say this but you can keep your 
Bowtechs buddy. Very disappointed and Bowtech hasnt heard the last of me I can promise you that !!

Athens booth was next, very courteous and nice pro staff,shot the Testament and it was rough, lots of vibration, handshock and noise. Solace was much nicer, smoother, and minimal hand shock at the shot, nice bows overall.

Obsession was next,very nice and friendly pro staff, Delta 6 was near the top of my list for bows to shoot. I must say when it when the string dropped, I was not impressed, it had a draw cycle very similar to Nitrum Turbo, had quiet a bit of handshock, but it was pretty quiet. Shot the Evo and Phoenix both nice bows, good finishes.

New Breed, once again they had a vey nice and courteous pro staff, out of all the bows I had shot so far they were probably my favorite. Very similar to the Evo and Phoenix, very nice bows overall.

Of all the bows mentioned so far I still wasnt has impressed with any of them as I was Mathews No Cam HTR.

PSE booth, very nice and knowledgable pro staff, shot the Decree, once again the draw cycle was similar to other 340-350 ibo bows, shot was nice, with minimal vibration.Now the big shocker to me of the entire show and a bow that I never even had any intention shooting was PSEs Full Throttle and I must admit that it was a jaw dropper for me and several others. My buddy shot it and came and got me and said you have got to come and shoot this bow !! The draw wasnt super smooth however I felt very little difference between it the Decree, Delta 6, Nitrum turbo or any other 350 ibo bow I have shot. I was even more surprised at how it held, while it doesnt have a big valley at all, never once did this bow want to take off of me. I just comfortably held it in to the wall and it held and aimed great. Then the shot, WOW again, minimal hand shock, and quiet. I was amazed at this bow !!! Had this bow been a 340 ibo bow I would have thought the same as I did about the others but the fact that its a 370 ibo bow, it was amazing. Honestly had I been blindfolded Im not 100 % sure I would have been able to tell the Full Throttle apart from the Decree.

Believe me I was shocked as most people who read this will probably be and to be honest imo bows are about like trucks these days, and most other things, theres very little difference in all brands. Its almost like you but the one that looks the best or has the best finish so long as your not brand loyal. Cant believe Im saying it but I am going to have a new Full Throttle hanging on my shelf real soon. Hope everyone enjoyed my reviews and as I already said we are all different, best of luck to you all as 15 is a great year for new archery products and over all technology improvements.


----------



## long4mtns

kwfarmnranch said:


> I just got back and it was a great show and every vendor that I spoke with was very happy and said that they had an ATA this busy in a long time, greta news for archery and the economy. I didnt do much in the way of pictures but i will tell you my opinions and favorites of the show.
> CAMO...Love the new camo line by Sitka, awesome job definitely my favorite new camo. UA had a great new pattern and it is available in wool. First lite camo had a new pattern that is very nice. The new MO Country pattern is also nice.
> SIGHTS...The new Axcel Accutouch did not disappoint, very impressive sight and I will have one on my bow real soon. HHA Kingpin was much more impressive in person, definitely the best HHA I have ever seen, little pricey though. Triohy Ridge new Clutch was pretty nice. Trophy Taker was very interesting, wasnt for me but I am sure it will have some fans.
> RESTS...The new ACE from Ripcord was very impressive. AXT Titanium drop away was very impressive and its hands down the quietest drop away I have ever heard. Nothing really new form my favorite QAD. I am going to try to decide whether to try the ACE or the AXT.
> ARROWS...Nothing new or head turning from Easton or Beman. GT has new graphics as does Victory. Black Eagle had very ncie line up and I am going to try some of their Rampages and I would like to try out some Muddys also.
> BROADHEADS...Rage which is my favorite, nothing really new or life changing. I liked the Grim Reaper hybrids. As for fixed blades my personal show favorite was the DRT line up, got some and I am lloking forward to trying them out.
> BOWS, BOWS and more BOWS...Everyone is different and everyone has their own favorites, some people are brand loyal and there going to shoot brand x no matter what there brand x is the best, sadly I was that way fro a long time until I saw the light and I am no longer brand loyal esp when it come to bows. With that being said I have had great luck with Bowtech and they are always near the top of my list. We shot Hoyts first as there booth was before Bowtechs. Very nice and courteous staff at the Hoyt booth, we shot the Nitrum Turbo and to me it was a little harsh on the rollover, fair amount of handshock, pretty quiet, not very impressive overall.
> 
> Next stop Bowtech, we waited behind someone who was taking there time shooting in front of us, finally he finishes. I already had my release on ready to shoot the Prodigy had in my hand and this clown from Bowtech ( who stood there the entire time watching us wait in line ) steps up in front of me as I am getting ready to shoot and informs me that I can not shoot because Bowtech is not allowing anyone to shoot to the bows until after their opening ceremony !!! WHAT ???? I was waiting in line behind a guy who has been shooting a dozen shots or more. His reply was..Oh he works for Bowtech. REALLY ???? We were like i tell you what, I hate to say this but you can keep your
> Bowtechs buddy. Very disappointed and Bowtech hasnt heard the last of me I can promise you that !!
> 
> Athens booth was next, very courteous and nice pro staff,shot the Testament and it was rough, lots of vibration, handshock and noise. Solace was much nicer, smoother, and minimal hand shock at the shot, nice bows overall.
> 
> Obsession was next,very nice and friendly pro staff, Delta 6 was near the top of my list for bows to shoot. I must say when it when the string dropped, I was not impressed, it had a draw cycle very similar to Nitrum Turbo, had quiet a bit of handshock, but it was pretty quiet. Shot the Evo and Phoenix both nice bows, good finishes.
> 
> New Breed, once again they had a vey nice and courteous pro staff, out of all the bows I had shot so far they were probably my favorite. Very similar to the Evo and Phoenix, very nice bows overall.
> 
> Of all the bows mentioned so far I still wasnt has impressed with any of them as I was Mathews No Cam HTR.
> 
> PSE booth, very nice and knowledgable pro staff, shot the Decree, once again the draw cycle was similar to other 340-350 ibo bows, shot was nice, with minimal vibration.Now the big shocker to me of the entire show and a bow that I never even had any intention shooting was PSEs Full Throttle and I must admit that it was a jaw dropper for me and several others. My buddy shot it and came and got me and said you have got to come and shoot this bow !! The draw wasnt super smooth however I felt very little difference between it the Decree, Delta 6, Nitrum turbo or any other 350 ibo bow I have shot. I was even more surprised at how it held, while it doesnt have a big valley at all, never once did this bow want to take off of me. I just comfortably held it in to the wall and it held and aimed great. Then the shot, WOW again, minimal hand shock, and quiet. I was amazed at this bow !!! Had this bow been a 340 ibo bow I would have thought the same as I did about the others but the fact that its a 370 ibo bow, it was amazing. Honestly had I been blindfolded Im not 100 % sure I would have been able to tell the Full Throttle apart from the Decree.
> 
> Believe me I was shocked as most people who read this will probably be and to be honest imo bows are about like trucks these days, and most other things, theres very little difference in all brands. Its almost like you but the one that looks the best or has the best finish so long as your not brand loyal. Cant believe Im saying it but I am going to have a new Full Throttle hanging on my shelf real soon. Hope everyone enjoyed my reviews and as I already said we are all different, best of luck to you all as 15 is a great year for new archery products and over all technology improvements.


Thanks for the product overviews. I have been trying to post pics but have not had a chance to scribe any reviews so this is very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## bhunter23

stork64 said:


> Nice to see they are trying to sell their scent blocking products based off of science and real world experience...


who cares about science and real world experience, they can sell me anything:wink:


----------



## Joe P.




----------



## Jaliv92

kwfarmnranch said:


> I just got back and it was a great show and every vendor that I spoke with was very happy and said that they had an ATA this busy in a long time, greta news for archery and the economy. I didnt do much in the way of pictures but i will tell you my opinions and favorites of the show.
> CAMO...Love the new camo line by Sitka, awesome job definitely my favorite new camo. UA had a great new pattern and it is available in wool. First lite camo had a new pattern that is very nice. The new MO Country pattern is also nice.
> SIGHTS...The new Axcel Accutouch did not disappoint, very impressive sight and I will have one on my bow real soon. HHA Kingpin was much more impressive in person, definitely the best HHA I have ever seen, little pricey though. Triohy Ridge new Clutch was pretty nice. Trophy Taker was very interesting, wasnt for me but I am sure it will have some fans.
> RESTS...The new ACE from Ripcord was very impressive. AXT Titanium drop away was very impressive and its hands down the quietest drop away I have ever heard. Nothing really new form my favorite QAD. I am going to try to decide whether to try the ACE or the AXT.
> ARROWS...Nothing new or head turning from Easton or Beman. GT has new graphics as does Victory. Black Eagle had very ncie line up and I am going to try some of their Rampages and I would like to try out some Muddys also.
> BROADHEADS...Rage which is my favorite, nothing really new or life changing. I liked the Grim Reaper hybrids. As for fixed blades my personal show favorite was the DRT line up, got some and I am lloking forward to trying them out.
> BOWS, BOWS and more BOWS...Everyone is different and everyone has their own favorites, some people are brand loyal and there going to shoot brand x no matter what there brand x is the best, sadly I was that way fro a long time until I saw the light and I am no longer brand loyal esp when it come to bows. With that being said I have had great luck with Bowtech and they are always near the top of my list. We shot Hoyts first as there booth was before Bowtechs. Very nice and courteous staff at the Hoyt booth, we shot the Nitrum Turbo and to me it was a little harsh on the rollover, fair amount of handshock, pretty quiet, not very impressive overall.
> 
> Next stop Bowtech, we waited behind someone who was taking there time shooting in front of us, finally he finishes. I already had my release on ready to shoot the Prodigy had in my hand and this clown from Bowtech ( who stood there the entire time watching us wait in line ) steps up in front of me as I am getting ready to shoot and informs me that I can not shoot because Bowtech is not allowing anyone to shoot to the bows until after their opening ceremony !!! WHAT ???? I was waiting in line behind a guy who has been shooting a dozen shots or more. His reply was..Oh he works for Bowtech. REALLY ???? We were like i tell you what, I hate to say this but you can keep your
> Bowtechs buddy. Very disappointed and Bowtech hasnt heard the last of me I can promise you that !!
> 
> Athens booth was next, very courteous and nice pro staff,shot the Testament and it was rough, lots of vibration, handshock and noise. Solace was much nicer, smoother, and minimal hand shock at the shot, nice bows overall.
> 
> Obsession was next,very nice and friendly pro staff, Delta 6 was near the top of my list for bows to shoot. I must say when it when the string dropped, I was not impressed, it had a draw cycle very similar to Nitrum Turbo, had quiet a bit of handshock, but it was pretty quiet. Shot the Evo and Phoenix both nice bows, good finishes.
> 
> New Breed, once again they had a vey nice and courteous pro staff, out of all the bows I had shot so far they were probably my favorite. Very similar to the Evo and Phoenix, very nice bows overall.
> 
> Of all the bows mentioned so far I still wasnt has impressed with any of them as I was Mathews No Cam HTR.
> 
> PSE booth, very nice and knowledgable pro staff, shot the Decree, once again the draw cycle was similar to other 340-350 ibo bows, shot was nice, with minimal vibration.Now the big shocker to me of the entire show and a bow that I never even had any intention shooting was PSEs Full Throttle and I must admit that it was a jaw dropper for me and several others. My buddy shot it and came and got me and said you have got to come and shoot this bow !! The draw wasnt super smooth however I felt very little difference between it the Decree, Delta 6, Nitrum turbo or any other 350 ibo bow I have shot. I was even more surprised at how it held, while it doesnt have a big valley at all, never once did this bow want to take off of me. I just comfortably held it in to the wall and it held and aimed great. Then the shot, WOW again, minimal hand shock, and quiet. I was amazed at this bow !!! Had this bow been a 340 ibo bow I would have thought the same as I did about the others but the fact that its a 370 ibo bow, it was amazing. Honestly had I been blindfolded Im not 100 % sure I would have been able to tell the Full Throttle apart from the Decree.
> 
> Believe me I was shocked as most people who read this will probably be and to be honest imo bows are about like trucks these days, and most other things, theres very little difference in all brands. Its almost like you but the one that looks the best or has the best finish so long as your not brand loyal. Cant believe Im saying it but I am going to have a new Full Throttle hanging on my shelf real soon. Hope everyone enjoyed my reviews and as I already said we are all different, best of luck to you all as 15 is a great year for new archery products and over all technology improvements.


Thanks for the right up !
I just bought a full Throttle and I'm with you 100%
It's a smooth pull and holds like a rock.One of the most quiet bows I've ever owned.


----------



## fountain

Can't believe there is such a market for extremely overpriced Camo! I thought under armour had that scene wrapped up..but I was mistaken.

It does look good though!


----------



## highwaynorth

enkriss said:


> Looks expensive!


It would be more realistic if they included the void.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Any videos of the new Athens bows being shot?


----------



## Bunkerhill7

Winchester archery? I know they have three new compounds to debut..


----------



## deadduck357

kwfarmnranch said:


> I just got back and it was a great show and every vendor that I spoke with was very happy and said that they had an ATA this busy in a long time, greta news for archery and the economy. I didnt do much in the way of pictures but i will tell you my opinions and favorites of the show.
> 
> BOWS, BOWS and more BOWS...Everyone is different and everyone has their own favorites, some people are brand loyal and there going to shoot brand x no matter what there brand x is the best, sadly I was that way fro a long time until I saw the light and I am no longer brand loyal esp when it come to bows. With that being said I have had great luck with Bowtech and they are always near the top of my list. We shot Hoyts first as there booth was before Bowtechs. Very nice and courteous staff at the Hoyt booth, we shot the Nitrum Turbo and to me it was a little harsh on the rollover, fair amount of handshock, pretty quiet, not very impressive overall.
> 
> Next stop Bowtech, we waited behind someone who was taking there time shooting in front of us, finally he finishes. I already had my release on ready to shoot the Prodigy had in my hand and this clown from Bowtech ( who stood there the entire time watching us wait in line ) steps up in front of me as I am getting ready to shoot and informs me that I can not shoot because Bowtech is not allowing anyone to shoot to the bows until after their opening ceremony !!! WHAT ???? I was waiting in line behind a guy who has been shooting a dozen shots or more. His reply was..Oh he works for Bowtech. REALLY ???? We were like i tell you what, I hate to say this but you can keep your
> Bowtechs buddy. Very disappointed and Bowtech hasnt heard the last of me I can promise you that !!
> 
> Athens booth was next, very courteous and nice pro staff,shot the Testament and it was rough, lots of vibration, handshock and noise. Solace was much nicer, smoother, and minimal hand shock at the shot, nice bows overall.
> 
> Obsession was next,very nice and friendly pro staff, Delta 6 was near the top of my list for bows to shoot. I must say when it when the string dropped, I was not impressed, it had a draw cycle very similar to Nitrum Turbo, had quiet a bit of handshock, but it was pretty quiet. Shot the Evo and Phoenix both nice bows, good finishes.
> 
> New Breed, once again they had a vey nice and courteous pro staff, out of all the bows I had shot so far they were probably my favorite. Very similar to the Evo and Phoenix, very nice bows overall.
> 
> Of all the bows mentioned so far I still wasnt has impressed with any of them as I was Mathews No Cam HTR.
> 
> PSE booth, very nice and knowledgable pro staff, shot the Decree, once again the draw cycle was similar to other 340-350 ibo bows, shot was nice, with minimal vibration.Now the big shocker to me of the entire show and a bow that I never even had any intention shooting was PSEs Full Throttle and I must admit that it was a jaw dropper for me and several others. My buddy shot it and came and got me and said you have got to come and shoot this bow !! The draw wasnt super smooth however I felt very little difference between it the Decree, Delta 6, Nitrum turbo or any other 350 ibo bow I have shot. I was even more surprised at how it held, while it doesnt have a big valley at all, never once did this bow want to take off of me. I just comfortably held it in to the wall and it held and aimed great. Then the shot, WOW again, minimal hand shock, and quiet. I was amazed at this bow !!! Had this bow been a 340 ibo bow I would have thought the same as I did about the others but the fact that its a 370 ibo bow, it was amazing. Honestly had I been blindfolded Im not 100 % sure I would have been able to tell the Full Throttle apart from the Decree.
> 
> Believe me I was shocked as most people who read this will probably be and to be honest imo bows are about like trucks these days, and most other things, theres very little difference in all brands. Its almost like you but the one that looks the best or has the best finish so long as your not brand loyal. Cant believe Im saying it but I am going to have a new Full Throttle hanging on my shelf real soon. Hope everyone enjoyed my reviews and as I already said we are all different, best of luck to you all as 15 is a great year for new archery products and over all technology improvements.


YOU DIDN'T shoot the NEW PSE Decree *HD*??? Was it not available to shoot?


----------



## Captain Cully

long4mtns said:


> Wild Game Innovation booth


Lol empty seats.

Everyone's probably at the Scent Blocker booth with all the babes.


----------



## trial153

The scent blocker team is dropping like flys...they have to fill the void. So they brought in eye candy.


----------



## sixstringer4528

long4mtns said:


> New First Lite


What pattern is that?


----------



## hawkdriver55

Is that an Alien 3D target?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Go to the no limit archery booth.

New Broadhead, New outsert/insert system for small diameter arrows, and a new release!


----------



## eliminator2

sixstringer4528 said:


> What pattern is that?


Fusion


----------



## sixstringer4528

hawkdriver55 said:


> Is that an Alien 3D target?


Yep. A rinehart.


----------



## Cdpkook132

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Nx1KIOWHJfI


----------



## Brock-ID

Anything from tightspot?


----------



## eliminator2

Cdpkook132 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Nx1KIOWHJfI


Thx???...that just cost me money


----------



## Truth2 Archer

Good coverage of the ata. But should've had a separate "2015 ata Sitka jacket/belly size in jacket" thread. So people wouldn't have to look through 22 pages of people arguing over a Sitka jacket and maybe see 3 pages worth of useful pics and info. how about a new ata picture thread? Ridiculous


----------



## HOYT3065

Cdpkook132 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Nx1KIOWHJfI


Me too!... Those are awesome!


----------



## Ryjax

long4mtns said:


> New Under Armour - Barron colors


Did they release anything else new?


----------



## craigxt

Please get a couple of pics of the new Scott and Stan releases.


----------



## dtrkyman

Cdpkook132 said:


> Go to the no limit archery booth.
> 
> New Broadhead, New outsert/insert system for small diameter arrows, and a new release!


I missed the new ousert/insert, care to elaborate? I need something new for my Bloodsport ones!


----------



## trial153

dtrkyman said:


> I missed the new ousert/insert, care to elaborate? I need something new for my Bloodsport ones!


Looks like a post that is glued into the shaft, the exposed end is threaded. The outsert goes over the shaft and is then screwed into the post.


----------



## eliminator2

dtrkyman said:


> I missed the new ousert/insert, care to elaborate? I need something new for my Bloodsport ones!


https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Nx1KIOWHJfI


----------



## Cdpkook132

eliminator2 said:


> Thx???...that just cost me money[emoji23]


Hahaha sorry! Great way to have a deep 6 arrow and not the Broadhead!

New hinge release!


----------



## tialloydragon

bowtech2006 said:


> where is the 10 ring


It's on the leg. He needs to be taken alive. [emoji12]


----------



## Znaint

If someone is passing the obsession booth could you snap a pic of that Royal (purple) riser black limb bow? The Wife is looking at one similar to that.


----------



## rutnstrut

Creeks N Ridges said:


> That dark headed lady on the end with a water bottle is a freaking Doll Baby......Jack!! Gorgeous!!!!


I'm pretty sure that's Nicole McClain, Google her. She is a very interesting lady.


----------



## jschins

Tagged


----------



## Doebuster

truth2 archer said:


> good coverage of the ata. But should've had a separate "2015 ata sitka jacket/belly size in jacket" thread. So people wouldn't have to look through 22 pages of people arguing over a sitka jacket and maybe see 3 pages worth of useful pics and info. How about a new ata picture thread? Ridiculous


x2 &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## AR&BOW

markeemark said:


> I've never owned a PSE or ATHENS but the new 35"decree and the Athens solace are sweeeeeeet!


Agreed, would love to have 1 of each especially tge Decree HD as I prefer hybrid cams.


----------



## dtrkyman

eliminator2 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Nx1KIOWHJfI


Awesome, but no go for my bloodsprots, booooh!


----------



## Falcon24

Here are two products from Trophy Taker that are pretty cool. I originally saw both of them together on the Obsession bow in the picture. The quiver is called the "Quivalizer" and the sight (which as you can read goes from a single pin to a 5 pin) is called the "Option 6." Also, someone asked, I did not get a picture of the Axion Pulse 3.0 rest, sorry.


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter

good stuff!


----------



## Ryjax

Cdpkook132 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Nx1KIOWHJfI


Will the fit black eagle? The reason I ask is because at a 330 spine like the injextions you can't add that kind of weight for a 70#+ bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Ryjax said:


> Will the fit black eagle? The reason I ask is because at a 330 spine like the injextions you can't add that kind of weight for a 70#+ bow.


really want to know if it fits the deep impact 350 spine.


----------



## AR&BOW

Captain Cully said:


> Lol empty seats.
> 
> Everyone's probably at the Scent Blocker booth with all the babes.


Naw, people are finally catching on to tge crap cameras they make.


----------



## Znaint

sawtoothscream said:


> really want to know if it fits the deep impact 350 spine.


I emailed them this am and they said they are working with BE to make models that fit the deep impact and x impact. I think one that fits a VAP 400 would fit an x impact 350 though just comparing O.D. Measurements.


----------



## dnc

Love what Athens is doing this year.


----------



## Ryjax

sawtoothscream said:


> really want to know if it fits the deep impact 350 spine.


If it fits the 330 injextion it should fit the 350 deep impact their OD is pretty much identical.


----------



## olemil4me

Tipsntails7 said:


> olemil4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Animals on the techno hunt screen will be bigger and smaller to simulate up close and far away shots I have shot where moose look the size a turkey it is a lot of fun and the leagues around me are pretty fun to shoot in
> 
> 
> No matter how close I get to a turkey it's never gonna be 5 feet tall
> 
> 
> 
> But at 5 yards its a whole bigger target than at 50
Click to expand...


----------



## Falcon24

Here is the new Axion rest 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCOrtJFyExo#t=43


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

I like what I see! The Hot Shot Nano with a Solid rod instead of the nylon strap!!! I just don't like the nylon strap releases.

View attachment 2129373


----------



## woodsman78

stork64 said:


> Nice to see they are trying to sell their scent blocking products based off of science and real world experience...


It is great looking science though!!!! LOL


----------



## long4mtns




----------



## Flat Tire

rutnstrut said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Nicole McClain, Google her. She is a very interesting lady.


I would google that


----------



## trial153

Flat Tire said:


> I would google that


Pretty sure we all would... Google ... That


----------



## long4mtns

New Stan SX3


----------



## long4mtns

Hoyt Podium X Elite


----------



## long4mtns

ASAT


----------



## long4mtns

First Lite Pics


----------



## Flat Tire

In the last photo ???? Are those for women ???


----------



## Flat Tire

trial153 said:


> Pretty sure we all would... Google ... That


need to add that beavis and butthead laugh..... he he he hehe


----------



## long4mtns

Flat Tire said:


> In the last photo ???? Are those for women ???


Women's layers


----------



## long4mtns

New Fusion Camo details


----------



## frog gigger

No Kuiu?


----------



## fountain

The chicken wing release looks nice..I can see good squeeze control there. I've been trying to figure out a way to do my carter quickie that way.


----------



## long4mtns

Bowtech Prodigy with Optifade and new disc system. Very nice shooting bow.


----------



## long4mtns

Bowtech Boss


----------



## makemine10mm

Anyone have any pics of the new first lite sanctuary detail tag like the above have? Of the entire set used and the temp range?


----------



## long4mtns

Enjoying the releases from our friends at TRU Ball.


----------



## upserman

long4mtns said:


> Bowtech Boss


How does the boss shoot- and can you get a pic. Of the new BT in kriptec?

Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Any pictures of new Scott releases ??


----------



## long4mtns

Kryptec


----------



## craigxt

Huntin Hard said:


> Any pictures of new Scott releases ??


This^^^


----------



## Longbow42

Do they make the Boss in Optifade?


----------



## upserman

Thanks


----------



## bowtech2006

Longbow42 said:


> Do they make the Boss in Optifade?


I'm pretty sure there is a post in here from OP saying all bowtech will have option to get that camo.


----------



## Lcavok99

anything new from kryptek????


----------



## long4mtns

Obsession for those wondering


----------



## long4mtns

Expedition Perfection


----------



## long4mtns

Elite Shooting Lanes


----------



## mdewitt71

long4mtns said:


> Bowtech Boss


*What Stabilizer is that? *


----------



## reylamb

mdewitt71 said:


> *What Stabilizer is that? *


Probably an octane.....maybe in the the balance X series?


----------



## mdewitt71

reylamb said:


> Probably an octane.....maybe in the the balance X series?


No I dont think it is an octane.... I have seen all of them 
I think its another company just like the Quiver and sight are from other companies.


----------



## stork64

long4mtns said:


> Expedition Perfection


Sweet.


----------



## southgaboy

Any pictures of the Carter releases made of brass?


----------



## zwalls

long4mtns said:


> Bowtech Boss


what rest is on that Boss?


----------



## Longbow42

zwalls said:


> what rest is on that Boss?


Looks like a TT Smackdown pro.


----------



## PaMike

the obsessions look AWESOME!!!


----------



## zwalls

Longbow42 said:


> Looks like a TT Smackdown pro.


thanks!


----------



## iProarcher14

I guess Scott didn't come out with anything new this year...


----------



## WCH

Scott did. I can't get the picture to load they have two. One is the focus and the other is The anchor. They are on twitter. Bow hunter. Com loaded them on twitter. The anchor is likea blackhole but 100 percent stainless steel.


----------



## camelcluch

So ASAT didn't have anything new?


----------



## bowtech2

Did spot Hogg come out with anything?


----------



## tmorelli

WCH said:


> Scott did. I can't get the picture to load they have two. One is the focus and the other is The anchor. They are on twitter. Bow hunter. Com loaded them on twitter. The anchor is likea blackhole but 100 percent stainless steel.


Already ordered a Focus for myself.

Focus 2&4 finger config:









Anchor:


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

Longbow42 said:


> Looks like a TT Smackdown pro.


TT Xtreme FC, the drive cord on the rest is loose not tight like it would be on the Smackdown Pro. It's a cable driven rest


----------



## WCH

Thanks for posting this pictures. I would love up get a hold of the anchor. I loved the old longhorn ss. You don't happen to know the retail on them do you?


----------



## JHENS87

bowtech2 said:


> Did spot Hogg come out with anything?


there's a thread in the ATA section with the new spot hogg sight


----------



## chesnut oak

Did IWOM come out with any of the open camo (ASAT or Predator) patterns ??


----------



## dtrkyman

chesnut oak said:


> Did IWOM come out with any of the open camo (ASAT or Predator) patterns ??


No, but that had a prototype in a fleece material!


----------



## hunter11

long4mtns said:


>


Uhh...hey!...I'd be stopping by that booth


----------



## Huntin Hard

What about the new leupold binoculars ??


----------



## Apohlo

Just leaving from the show. Couldn't be more impressed with everything in general, to firsthand see and get a feel for all the new products is second to none. The new Obsessions shoot like a dream, there are some really innovative new broadheads going to hit the market soon, and it's going to be an awesome year for Archery without a doubt. I tried to hit as many vendors in the 2 days I was able to be here, but there were still hundreds I didn't get to talk to. If anybody has questions about some of the products, do that be afraid to ask questions, talking about it all right now would take up sixteen pages. Just can't say enough about the whole experience!!!


----------



## Khunter

Apohlo said:


> Just leaving from the show. Couldn't be more impressed with everything in general, to firsthand see and get a feel for all the new products is second to none. The new Obsessions shoot like a dream, there are some really innovative new broadheads going to hit the market soon, and it's going to be an awesome year for Archery without a doubt. I tried to hit as many vendors in the 2 days I was able to be here, but there were still hundreds I didn't get to talk to. If anybody has questions about some of the products, do that be afraid to ask questions, talking about it all right now would take up sixteen pages. Just can't say enough about the whole experience!!!


What new fixed blade Broadheads are coming out? I know about the Trophy Taker A-Tec and the Magnus Black Hornet but what else? I was a little disappointed that Slick Trick and Wac Em just changed their packaging and don't have any new heads.


----------



## Apohlo

Khunter said:


> What new fixed blade Broadheads are coming out? I know about the Trophy Taker A-Tec and the Magnus Black Hornet but what else? I was a little disappointed that Slick Trick and Wac Em just changed their packaging and don't have any new heads.


The Heartaway and B.O.S.S. heads come to mind. Heartcraft heads seem very nice as well, but those have been out for a while now. A lot more on the mechanical side!


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER

Anything new from summit?


----------



## Madlaz

Please show some Martin Archery pictures Condor VE


----------



## bowhuntermark

Page 21 of this thread shows one in pred. grey


----------



## long4mtns

The aftermath of three amazing days.


----------



## Roo223

Thanks for all the pics and coverage of the ata show love this thread every year


----------



## Predator

Yes, thank you very much for posting all the pics - awesome job and much appreciated by all!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges

trial153 said:


> Pretty sure we all would... Google ... That


Im all in on the Google.....That....Jack!


----------



## long4mtns

Thanks everyone. It was my first show and I learned a lot. Truly an incredible experience. Will try to provide more close ups and better reviews next year.


----------



## styx2121

Anything new from Summit Treestands?


----------



## eliminator2

Thanks again


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer

Thanks for all the reviews, can't wait for all the new products to come out


----------



## acesup

WCH said:


> Scott did. I can't get the picture to load they have two. One is the focus and the other is The anchor. They are on twitter. Bow hunter. Com loaded them on twitter. The anchor is likea blackhole but 100 percent stainless steel.


both releases have the hook moved more over the index finger. Should make the release rotate faster and easier than before.


----------



## 3-d buster x4

Thanks to all who posted pics and reviews ..
Much appreciated !:thumbs_up


----------



## void3000

How does the Reaper compare to the Dominator Series? I've had a Reaper on pre-order since October, so hoping it's going to be worth the wait. Switched to Obsession from Maitland last year and finding them hard to beat. Been waiting for a video, but nothing so far.


----------



## bowtechnow

hunter11 said:


> Uhh...hey!...I'd be stopping by that booth


I would say they have a solid line up.


----------



## deadduck357

long4mtns said:


> Thanks everyone. It was my first show and I learned a lot. Truly an incredible experience. Will try to provide more close ups and better reviews next year.


you did very well thanks.


----------



## Ryjax

Great coverage thank you for taking the time!


----------



## HHunter37

Yes thanks for taking the time!!


----------



## PSUfan

lrbergin said:


> Apparently this is just the prototype and the real thing is supposed to come out later in the year (and not be yellow.) Pretty awesome though if you ask me.


That looks cool. I hate stacking those sticks. Just hope they would be tight enough not to lose one.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

A lot of good info. Thanks everyone!


----------



## South Man

Thanks for the coverage!


----------



## bowtech2

PSUfan said:


> That looks cool. I hate stacking those sticks. Just hope they would be tight enough not to lose one.


I want these


----------



## BHstaffshooter

Has anyone stopped by New Breed? Wondering about their other bow updates. Not including the blade...


----------



## BP1992

:thumbs_up


----------



## CHobbs

BHstaffshooter said:


> Has anyone stopped by New Breed? Wondering about their other bow updates. Not including the blade...


The Genetix and Eclipse are both getting the updated cam but will not have the rotating mod. They will have draw mods with the three different base sizes of cams for efficiency. The updated cams will also have the cable stops incorporated along with the limb stops.
















Here is a Genetix with the updated cam.


----------



## onetohunt

Thanks for all the coverage great job


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Thanks for all the hard work fellas


----------



## 57medic

Yes, thanks to all who took the time to post pics and give reviews.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## highwaynorth

void3000 said:


> How does the Reaper compare to the Dominator Series? I've had a Reaper on pre-order since October, so hoping it's going to be worth the wait. Switched to Obsession from Maitland last year and finding them hard to beat. Been waiting for a video, but nothing so far.


I wouldn't hold your breath on the Reaper. They had one at the show, but evidently it was only there to be looked
at, not shot.:confused3:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I was told that there was an issue with where the draw stops are contacting.


----------



## chesnut oak

dtrkyman said:


> No, but that had a prototype in a fleece material!


That's good to know. I hate the noisy current material they are using. Curious to know if the fleece would be waterproof.


----------



## arlowe13

The Athens Archery Virtue and Solace being shot...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

chesnut oak said:


> That's good to know. I hate the noisy current material they are using. Curious to know if the fleece would be waterproof.


I told the rep in their booth that I liked the softer feel of the prototype also. He explained that it is the same material, but on that one they used a different printing process. When that is a production model, it will have the same feel as the rest. It will be windproof and waterproof like the current versions. They will also have a cover available. So, say you buy MOTS or whatever and want to change to snow camo, just put the cover on, no need to buy another complete bag.


----------



## naturalsteel

I'd also like to thank all those who took the time to post pics and review new equipment! Job well done!


----------



## erniepower

X2. Fantastic read


----------



## chesnut oak

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I told the rep in their booth that I liked the softer feel of the prototype also. He explained that it is the same material, but on that one they used a different printing process. When that is a production model, it will have the same feel as the rest. It will be windproof and waterproof like the current versions. They will also have a cover available. So, say you buy MOTS or whatever and want to change to snow camo, just put the cover on, no need to buy another complete bag.


I guess what I'm asking is, do you think the fleece material would be quieter up against the tree bark than the current material their using ?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

chesnut oak said:


> I guess what I'm asking is, do you think the fleece material would be quieter up against the tree bark than the current material their using ?


What I was told is that it will be the same as what it is now on the current models.


----------



## bhunter23

can anyone that went to the Obsession booth find out when the Fusion 6 was going to be shipped out


----------



## boonerbrad

PSUfan said:


> That looks cool. I hate stacking those sticks. Just hope they would be tight enough not to lose one.


The stick quiver will be available pretty quick and will be in black. It will hold up to 6 sticks and is feather light. I think the price is around 30.00. It is set out so that the thicker seats will work perfect with the quiver. As far as the seat goes there is a new seat option as well.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Trying to find more info but not much i can find on the axion pulse 3.0 rest. Whats diffrent than the first pulse? I liked the first just want to see if there is a reason to wait for a 2015 model or pick up a used pulse cheap.Thanks


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

AK&HIboy said:


> Trying to find more info but not much i can find on the axion pulse 3.0 rest. Whats diffrent than the first pulse? I liked the first just want to see if there is a reason to wait for a 2015 model or pick up a used pulse cheap.Thanks


From what I saw there really wasn't anything new or earth shaking with the new one. I didn't have much time to talk to him though. I have one of the originals and it is a very good rest.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Thanks.I had the original and liked it,just curious if the 3.0 is worth the extra coin over the original wich sounds like there might not be a big difference in the two.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Was there anything new coming from the world of trail cameras?


----------



## Putt4Doe

Whaack said:


> NCBuckNBass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. I believe Sitka to be the most thought through hunting clothing in the planet. Expensive but thought through.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what NCBuckNBass is talking about for snagging the bow string, but I'd say of anything, it's designed to absolutely NOT grab the bow string. I have the fanatic vest from this year, and it even has gone far enough to put a button there to clip the cuff into so it WON'T grab the bow string. Good stuff!
> 
> I couldn't agree more - I think Sitka Gear is the absolute best made, most well thought through hunting equipment on the market. Everything that I've owned that's been made by Sitka couldn't work better. I absolutely love it.
> 
> The new stuff that they've come out with this year seems to be right in like with that same thinking. They took what they had from last year and have made it better for this year - can't wait to get some myself and check it out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Putt4Doe

Whaack said:


> Ok. I thought you had actual experience which you don't. The Fanatic jacket is one of the best hunting jackets ever designed says 99% of the people who actually own one including myself.
> 
> Ok, back to product porn please.


^^ This!


----------



## Apohlo

kscumminsdriver said:


> Was there anything new coming from the world of trail cameras?


Kodiak came out with a full blown wireless camera, seems pretty well built. No data plan is needed, just uses Wi-Fi through any smartphone! 

Spypoint also has a neat future of their higher end camera. The way I understood it, if someone steals it, and takes out the batteries, you can still use the internal GPS transmitter to locate its whereabouts. Think you can access camera controls as well. Seems neat, but you are definitely paying for the technology!


----------



## BP1992

Did Cuddeback have anything there?


----------



## wbates

Apohlo said:


> Kodiak came out with a full blown wireless camera, seems pretty well built. No data plan is needed, just uses Wi-Fi through any smartphone!
> 
> Spypoint also has a neat future of their higher end camera. The way I understood it, if someone steals it, and takes out the batteries, you can still use the internal GPS transmitter to locate its whereabouts. Think you can access camera controls as well. Seems neat, but you are definitely paying for the technology!


Nice. If the technology works, that will save some people some money. Wonder what the range is?


----------



## chesnut oak

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What I was told is that it will be the same as what it is now on the current models.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Get a look at Bushnell or Covert cams?

Thanks for a great post, I've been disappointed with coverage from this sites official thread.


----------



## naturalsteel

Here's a link to the Kodiak Trail Camera http://www.kodiakcamera.com/kodiak-series-trail-camera/


----------



## schnauza2000

Are you ordering from a local dealer? Lancaster doesn't seem to know anything about them.


----------



## Apohlo

naturalsteel said:


> Here's a link to the Kodiak Trail Camera http://www.kodiakcamera.com/kodiak-series-trail-camera/


Thanks for posting the link. 

As for cuddeback, their display showed the interchangeable "e" series being the top of the line models, so nothing new.


----------



## Nytro69

AK&HIboy said:


> Trying to find more info but not much i can find on the axion pulse 3.0 rest. Whats diffrent than the first pulse? I liked the first just want to see if there is a reason to wait for a 2015 model or pick up a used pulse cheap.Thanks


The 3.0 Pulse is functionally the same rest... the launcher has been redesigned to better fit all bows... they will all ship with two launchers one short and one tall... again to address fitment... and they also now will come with a limb kit to optionally attach to the bottom limb for those who prefer or need such a setup vs tying into the cable.. there are also a number of new color options available with this years version of the Pulse rest...

Further... if you already have a Pulse or don't want to wait for the 3.0 to ship... you can call Dave at Axion and they will be happy to send you a launcher and or limb kit if you need one to better fit the Pulse to your bow...

Hope that answers your question...

If you haven't seen the Pulse in action, or, shot it personally you really should check it out... it is in my humble opinion the best of all world's when it comes to drop away rests.


----------



## AK&HIboy

Thanks Nytro69 same thing axion told me today when I called them to inquire about the difference. Cool rests,got one on the way for my Solace on order.Liked the pulse I had previously.


----------



## Cdpkook132

ROC insert/outsert system from No Limit Archery


----------



## Ryjax

Cdpkook132 said:


> ROC insert/outsert system from No Limit Archery


When this says .231 ID is it really referring to the Outside Diameter?


----------



## Kellg79

Here is the Release aid Seminar from T.R.U. Ball Archery!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ryjax said:


> When this says .231 ID is it really referring to the Outside Diameter?


I believe so. ID of outsert=OD of arrow


----------



## primal-bow

did Easton arrows bring out any new arrows this year? I know cx did.


----------



## Ryjax

Cdpkook132 said:


> I believe so. ID of outsert=OD of arrow


Makes sense thanks Colin!


----------

